# Malafede. Per Lui



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Tu hai scritto
*
" in effetti, non è una bella cosa, far sapere a tutti che quel pover uomo ha il copricapo, anche perchè è un dire che lo pone in ridicolo. 

non è solo l'essere tradito, cazzi loro, è il modo di come Tebe lo dice.

E' sempre stata così, lei. Vorrei sapere se fosse lei al suo posto. Tradita e presa in giro. 

Mha."

*e io ti ho risposto*

strano che tu ti sia perso i miei miliardi di scritti di quando narravo la storia extra di Mattia alla luce del sole.
Dove un azienda intera di 1000 persone sapeva di loro.
sai lavorando insieme non si sono preoccupati di nascondersi. Di fare i fidanzati, di mostrare a tutto il mondo il loro grande. Enorme amore.
Di quando lei veniva a casa mia.
Di quando uscivamo in compagnia e tutti sapevano.
Anche io certo, ma non ho il trip del cazzo duro.
Per cui si.
Sono stata tradita. Sono stata presa in giro. E non su un forum.
Nella vita reale.
Senza ironia.
Ma con serietà e cattiveria chirurgica.
Perchè sai.
Io ero il terzo incomodo che impediva loro di andare a vivere insieme.

Ma sono una signora.
E tu in malafede."



Ci tenevo a sottolineare che la malafede è la tua, visto che l'altro genio ha vhiuso il 3d
A meno che tu non sia di memoria corta.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

Approfitto di questo tuo thread per andare leggermente OT.

*SE SAPETE CHE TANTO LI CHIUDETE IL GIORNO DOPO, CHE DIAVOLO LI APRITE A FARE I THREAD, OGGI VOLEVO INTERVENIRE SUL THREAD DI TEBE ED E' STATO COME TROVARSI CON IL BAVAGLIO. A OXFORD HANNO UN'ESPRESSIONE APPOSITA PER TALI SITUAZIONI: AVETE ROTTO IL CAZZO 
*
Fine dello sfogo e dell'OT 


La cosa che volevo scrivere sull'altro thread era:

Se proprio le devo portare, preferisco che le corna me le mettesse una come Tebe che una, ad esempio, la moglie di Nicola.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Approfitto di questo tuo thread per andare leggermente OT.
> 
> *SE SAPETE CHE TANTO LI CHIUDETE IL GIORNO DOPO, CHE DIAVOLO LI APRITE A FARE I THREAD, OGGI VOLEVO INTERVENIRE SUL THREAD DI TEBE ED E' STATO COME TROVARSI CON IL BAVAGLIO. A OXFORD HANNO UN'ESPRESSIONE APPOSITA PER TALI SITUAZIONI: AVETE ROTTO IL CAZZO
> *
> ...



flapflap

Pure io preferirei averle da me le corna che da qualsiasi altro.

ri fla flap

Ogni tanto appari eh?


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Approfitto di questo tuo thread per andare leggermente OT.
> 
> *SE SAPETE CHE TANTO LI CHIUDETE IL GIORNO DOPO, CHE DIAVOLO LI APRITE A FARE I THREAD, OGGI VOLEVO INTERVENIRE SUL THREAD DI TEBE ED E' STATO COME TROVARSI CON IL BAVAGLIO. A OXFORD HANNO UN'ESPRESSIONE APPOSITA PER TALI SITUAZIONI: AVETE ROTTO IL CAZZO
> *
> ...


Ti smeralderò.
'sta brutta abitudine di togliere la facoltà di replica è veramente irritante.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> flapflap
> 
> Pure io preferirei averle da me le corna che da qualsiasi altro.
> 
> ...


però pure io son perplessa da un paio di cosine....ma non gradisco accodarmi.
oggi domanda nuova:
cosa ti ha spinto ad andare avanti di fronte ad un tradimento dove si parlava di amore e figli?
hai capito subito che in realtà non era così ?


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

La *malafede (dal latino mala fides) **è *_una motivazione comportamentale per la quale un individuo agisce in modo formalmente corretto, sebbene mascherando le proprie intenzioni in modo da non far trapelare gli obiettivi che realmente persegue. Il termine è più propriamente usato con riferimento alla condotta di colui che sia in relazione falsamente franca con taluno, qualora stia cercando di procurarsi un vantaggio a scapito del suo interlocutore._


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Quoto Tuba sui 3d chiusi è una cosa che odio
Per quel che riguarda Tebe non ho mai letto i suoi post come una presa in giro verso Mattia. Mai.


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Approfitto di questo tuo thread per andare leggermente OT.
> 
> *SE SAPETE CHE TANTO LI CHIUDETE IL GIORNO DOPO, CHE DIAVOLO LI APRITE A FARE I THREAD, OGGI VOLEVO INTERVENIRE SUL THREAD DI TEBE ED E' STATO COME TROVARSI CON IL BAVAGLIO. A OXFORD HANNO UN'ESPRESSIONE APPOSITA PER TALI SITUAZIONI: AVETE ROTTO IL CAZZO
> *
> ...



ma perchè? perchè Tebe non te lo direbbe mai?


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però pure io son perplessa da un paio di cosine....ma non gradisco accodarmi.
> oggi domanda nuova:
> cosa ti ha spinto ad andare avanti di fronte ad un tradimento dove si parlava di amore e figli?
> *hai capito subito che in realtà non era così ?*



No.


Uno sbaglio non giustificava, per me, nonostante le modalità del tradimento piuttosto cruente, una rottura.
Non in quella fase.
Non volevo lui a tutti i costi.
Ma buttare alle ortiche anni di convivenza e tanto altro per un tradimento dove anche io ho avuto la mia dose di colpa, mi sembrava da cerebrolesi.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

se si tratta di amore non parlerei di colpe. la difficoltà di cui parlavo sta proprio nel non credere a quel sentimento,
 altrimenti a quel punto l'avresti lasciato libero, almeno...io avrei fatto così.





Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> Uno sbaglio non giustificava, per me, nonostante le modalità del tradimento piuttosto cruente, una rottura.
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè? perchè Tebe non te lo direbbe mai?


Rispondo in _maschilese, _così capiscono tutti:

Sono tutti e due cornuti e hanno tutti e due la moglie/compagna che ogni tanto _bevono da fontane che non sono loro, _Ma mentre il primo, Mattia, mi sembra più _protetto_ (non riesco a trovare un verbo migliore) da colei che lo cornifica, l'altro, e come lui tanti altri, invece stanno in un mare di merda fino al collo e qualcuno si diverte pure a fare l'onda.

Ovvio che è sempre meglio non essere cornuti, ma se proprio le devo portare, che me le mettesse una.........capace di metterle.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Però*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo in _maschilese, _così capiscono tutti:
> 
> Sono tutti e due cornuti e hanno tutti e due la moglie/compagna che ogni tanto _bevono da fontane che non sono loro, _Ma mentre il primo, Mattia, mi sembra più _protetto_ (non riesco a trovare un verbo migliore) da colei che lo cornifica, l'altro, e come lui tanti altri, invece stanno in un mare di merda fino al collo e qualcuno si diverte pure a fare l'onda.
> 
> Ovvio che è sempre meglio non essere cornuti, ma se proprio le devo portare, che me le mettesse una.........capace di metterle.


Ma soli no?Proprio no?


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si tratta di amore non parlerei di colpe. la difficoltà di cui parlavo sta proprio nel non credere a quel sentimento,
> altrimenti a quel punto l'avresti lasciato libero, almeno...io avrei fatto così.


Beh...gli altri sono gli altri.
E io sono io.
E parlo di colpe mie che hanno concorso al tradimento.
Quel tipo di tradimento.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma soli no?Proprio no?



Ed è infatti è (anche) per quel motivo che sono single. Sento di aver raggiunto un equilibrio tale che mi pone in modalità ricettiva anzi che cercativa come vedo in molti.

Il mio discorso era ipotetico; se domani qualcuno mi obbligasse a scegliere: puoi essere Mattia o puoi essere Nicola (o Nico74, o mille altri come loro)......Mattia tutta la vita.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ed è infatti è (anche) per quel motivo che sono single. Sento di aver raggiunto un equilibrio tale che mi pone in modalità ricettiva anzi che cercativa come vedo in molti.
> 
> Il mio discorso era ipotetico; se domani qualcuno mi obbligasse a scegliere: puoi essere Mattia o puoi essere Nicola (o Nico74, o mille altri come loro)......Mattia tutta la vita.


Solo tutta la vita...,la donna mia è la donna mia!Se non è la donna mia è la donna di tutti,tanto vale che sto da solo e mi trombo la donna di tutti!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma soli no?Proprio no?


Per paura delle corna state da soli? Veramente?


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per paura delle corna state da soli? Veramente?


Quoto.
Una roba davvero incredibile.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Per tubarao e compagnia bella*

scritto da principessa

Ma sai, ormai non credo che Tebe tradisca per ripicca... 
La debolezza iniziale ci sarà stata all'inizio. Non è mica da tutti ricominciare da zero.
Ormai ci ha preso gusto  e credo che un'esperienza del genere (essere traditi) faccia la corazza più dura.

Chissà come reagirebbe lei se capitasse ora......... Credo molto diversamente.

Tebe la vedo forte perchè è convinta, decisa e sa godere del solo sesso e del suo corpo. 
Non è schiava dell'amore come sentimento necessario per una donna per scopare.

*Da qui a definirla in sostanza cattiva mangiatrice di uomini, come ha fatto Ultimo, ce ne vuole...
*

Non pensi comunque che ci voglia coraggio anche ad aggiustare qualcosa di rotto, piuttosto che buttarlo via?

Come cazzo si fa a discutere qua dentro se s'inventano tutto di sana pianta? ​


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per paura delle corna state da soli? Veramente?


Assolutamente no!Ma se so che accanto ho una che tradisce serenamente meglio star da soli.Paura?ho paura solo della malattie...!


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per paura delle corna state da soli? Veramente?


Assolutamente no!Ma se so che accanto ho una che tradisce serenamente meglio star da soli.Paura?ho paura solo della malattie...!


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> La *malafede (dal latino mala fides) **è *_una motivazione comportamentale per la quale un individuo agisce in modo formalmente corretto, sebbene mascherando le proprie intenzioni in modo da non far trapelare gli obiettivi che realmente persegue. Il termine è più propriamente usato con riferimento alla condotta di colui che sia in relazione falsamente franca con taluno, qualora stia cercando di procurarsi un vantaggio a scapito del suo interlocutore._


Esatto.
Lui é in malafede a "vantaggio" dell altro.
Oppure di memoria corta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Una roba davvero incredibile.


:rotfliù o meno è come non conoscere cos'è il mare per paura di essere toccati da una medusa.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Lui é in malafede a "vantaggio" dell altro.
> Oppure di memoria corta.



tradire quindi non rispecchia il significato della parola malafede?


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> tradire quindi non rispecchia il significato della parola malafede?


Per loro tradire non è fare una cosa sbagliata,perchè gli conviene credere questo per stare apposto con se stessi.Ti può piacere o no...ma agiscono così!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per loro tradire non è fare una cosa sbagliata,perchè gli conviene credere questo per stare apposto con se stessi.Ti può piacere o no...ma agiscono così!


Ma io lo so, figurati, anche nel treddì che ho chiuso è stato scritto. Ma come sempre succede si va oltre il significato delle parole. Avevo scritto che a volte il tradimento può portare dei benefici alla coppia, ma indossare parole nuove e dare significati diversi alle parole e ai concetti che esprimono non mi sta bene, non mi sta assolutamente bene.

La vita appartiene a chi se la gestisce, e chi qua dentro fino a quando scriverà delle cazzate e queste verranno lette da me, avrà la mia risposta, che non è un andare a giudicare ma soltanto un parere dato da una persona che come loro ha le proprie idee. 

E dare un significato diverso a quello che scrivo io, mi sta semplicemente sugli zebedei.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma io lo so, figurati, anche nel treddì che ho chiuso è stato scritto. Ma come sempre succede si va oltre il significato delle parole. Avevo scritto che a volte il tradimento può portare dei benefici alla coppia, ma indossare parole nuove e dare significati diversi alle parole e ai concetti che esprimono non mi sta bene, non mi sta assolutamente bene.
> 
> La vita appartiene a chi se la gestisce, e chi qua dentro fino a quando scriverà delle cazzate e queste verranno lette da me, avrà la mia risposta, che non è un andare a giudicare ma soltanto un parere dato da una persona che come loro ha le proprie idee.
> 
> E dare un significato diverso a quello che scrivo io, mi sta semplicemente sugli zebedei.


Hai ragione ma può succedere.Spesso succede anche a me di interpretare male.Certo mi è accaduto anche di essere interpretato male perchè c'era la volontà di mettermi in cattiva luce....!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma può succedere.Spesso succede anche a me di interpretare male.Certo mi è accaduto anche di essere interpretato male perchè c'era la volontà di mettermi in cattiva luce....!


Tu mò mi dovresti spiegare come faresti ad interpretare male fatti e/o accadimenti che coinvolgono persone e situazioni delle quali si è parlato, straparlato, discusso, sviscerato e quant'altro lungo pagine e pagine e pagine di post sul forum ed anche sul blog di Tebe. Manco uno avesse letto il nome MATTIA per la prima volta. Come faresti ad interpretare male?


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per paura delle corna state da soli? Veramente?





Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Una roba davvero incredibile.


Dai, non siate ridicoli.
Impazzisco per il gelato, che è obiettivamente buonissimo, ma mi fa cacare il gusto nocciola.
Se c'è solo gusto nocciola, il gelato non lo mangio.
Ma saranno anche cazzi miei, eh? O non si possono avere preferenze?
Voi avete le vostre e nessuno vi accusa di essere di bocca buona, per dire.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Non*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mò mi dovresti spiegare come faresti ad interpretare male fatti e/o accadimenti che coinvolgono persone e situazioni delle quali si è parlato, straparlato, discusso, sviscerato e quant'altro lungo pagine e pagine e pagine di post sul forum ed anche sul blog di Tebe. Manco uno avesse letto il nome MATTIA per la prima volta. Come faresti ad interpretare male?


Non saprei,non ho letto bene il tutto,però anche tu sai bene come funziona qui dentro.Se scrivo io "polentoni di merda" scoppia un casino se scrive qualcuno "napoletani de merda" la gente ride....!Spesso non è il contenuto,ma chi scrive...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma può succedere.Spesso succede anche a me di interpretare male.Certo mi è accaduto anche di essere interpretato male perchè c'era la volontà di mettermi in cattiva luce....!


Se mi permetti, e anche per cercare di farmi capire meglio.

Sbriciolata ad esempio, a volte scrive sul forum o sul blog delle cose che la fanno sfogare? vuole denunciare qualcosa? ecc ecc....E quello che scrive lo leggo sorrido e stop. Questo perchè Clà?

Questo perchè Sbri oltre quello sopra passa avanti rendendo un contorno a quello che identifica Sbriciolata qua dentro soltanto un contorno dove leggerla sorridere e scherzare. Nel caso di Tebe, l'andare a parlare di uomini o di mattia non è un contorno ma un ripetersi continuo tipo stillicidio dove sia l'uomo che mattia diventano lo scherno usuale. 

E se si volesse andare oltre quei contesti di "cretinaggine" tipo quello che ha scritto principessa, Tebe potrebbe dirsi: può essere che Ultimo magari sbagliando vuole soltanto dirmi di scherzare diversamente e magari a Ultimo gli da fastidio che proprio Tebe umili Mattia? 

Alla fin fine oscuro a me che minchia m'interessa di quello che fa Tebe o altri ancora? che ci guadagno? che mi porto a casa del pane in più per sfamare i miei figli ? eh? cioè ma mi parano di malafede ( si lo so era riferito a Lui) e poi mi leggono come cazzo gli conviene? ma un bel andate a baciarmi il culo ci vuole no? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti, e anche per cercare di farmi capire meglio.
> 
> Sbriciolata ad esempio, a volte scrive sul forum o sul blog delle cose che la fanno sfogare? vuole denunciare qualcosa? ecc ecc....E quello che scrive lo leggo sorrido e stop. Questo perchè Clà?
> 
> ...


Claudio che ti devo dire?non mi va di riprendere cose vecchie....!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei,non ho letto bene il tutto,però anche tu sai bene come funziona qui dentro.Se scrivo io "polentoni di merda" scoppia un casino se scrive qualcuno "napoletani de merda" la gente ride....!Spesso non è il contenuto,ma chi scrive...


Mah. Boh, no. Cioè, a me risulta che tu ti incazzi quando leggi napolecani di merda, non il contrario. Tant'è che quando Tebe si riferiva a Mattia chiamandolo napulè affettuosamente tu non ci hai capito un cazzo e sei andato avanti un bel po' con sta storia del razzismo quando tentavano di spiegarti che razzismo non era. Mi pare, eh.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

aprire thread ... chiuderli ... ditino teso ... nessuno segue ... 

e poi, ma a me, cosa interessa?

chi capisce, capisce ... 
perché veramente si commenta da sé ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per paura delle corna state da soli? Veramente?


Ma non è quello.

Mica uno stà da solo per paura di.....o almeno non è quello il caso mio, e credo pure quello di Oscuro. Uno è single per mille mila motivi, il mio, ad esempio è riassumibile in un..........perchè no ? 

Sicuramente molto meglio quelli che si vivono la loro singletudine in tranquillità che quelli a cui sembra mancare l'aria se non hanno qualcuno accanto.

La differenza fra la modalità ricettiva e quella...._cercativa _è proprio questa: non mi precludo niente......magari più tardi prendo la metropolitana e incontro la donna della mia vita. Benvenuta. Ci becco il solito barbone ? Va bene uguale.


----------



## Principessa (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti, e anche per cercare di farmi capire meglio.
> 
> Sbriciolata ad esempio, a volte scrive sul forum o sul blog delle cose che la fanno sfogare? vuole denunciare qualcosa? ecc ecc....E quello che scrive lo leggo sorrido e stop. Questo perchè Clà?
> 
> ...


Cretinaggine?

Ma come ti permetti???

Dai una tua opinione ESAGERATA su Tebe, ammettendo TU STESSO che sbagli, e ti meravigli se qualcuno te lo fa notare, chiudendo poi il 3d come un bambinetto stizzito?

Bastava mandare un tranquillo mp a Tebe, sai, se volevi dirle questo...


Ci può stare che vedi Mattia strapazzato. Umiliato proprio no.
 E da qui a dire che dal suo blog sembra che riduca gli uomini a delle pezze ce ne vuole.

Forse era meno eclatante risolvere la cosa in privato, vero?

Meglio farsi notare.
:carneval:


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2013)

concordo, co sti thread aperti e chiusi avete rotto le palle. 
o si lascia la possibilità di replicare - nel bene o nel male - oppure evitate di aprire e fatevi un blog dove parlare da soli


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dai, non siate ridicoli.
> *Impazzisco per il gelato, che è obiettivamente buonissimo, ma mi fa cacare il gusto nocciola.
> Se c'è solo gusto nocciola, il gelato non lo mangio.*
> Ma saranno anche cazzi miei, eh? O non si possono avere preferenze?
> Voi avete le vostre e nessuno vi accusa di essere di bocca buona, per dire.


Anche a me!!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti, e anche per cercare di farmi capire meglio.
> 
> Sbriciolata ad esempio, a volte scrive sul forum o sul blog delle cose che la fanno sfogare? vuole denunciare qualcosa? ecc ecc....E quello che scrive lo leggo sorrido e stop. Questo perchè Clà?
> 
> ...


Per me tu capisci la goliardia maschile e non il modo di scherzare delle donne.
E io e Tebe siamo molto diverse.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cretinaggine?
> 
> Ma come ti permetti???
> 
> ...


Cretinaggini nel senso del contesto di tutto ciò stai discutendo e che è totalmente al di fuori di tutto quello che volevo discutere. In pratica stai andando avanti in discorsi con frasi presi a casaccio e parole mie mai scritte come quella di sbagliare che se presi nei contesti giusti di un discorso che ha una base sono totalmente diversi da quello che mi scrivi ripetutamente mettendoli in mezzo. 

E come esempio ti scrivo quest'altra, ma chi mai hai parlato del suo blog.. principessa credimi senza ostilità, davvero, ma stai discutendo da sola e con frasi non mie.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2013)

alleggio:alleggio:alleggio:


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo, co sti thread aperti e chiusi avete rotto le palle.
> o si lascia la possibilità di replicare - nel bene o nel male - oppure evitate di aprire e fatevi un blog dove parlare da soli


:bacissimo:


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :bacissimo:


ma ciao :inlove:


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ciao :inlove:


Ciao bella :smile:


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

ultimo non parlava del blog, e la questione è archiviata.
vogliamo parlare del fatto che tebe incendia le puzzette?


----------



## Principessa (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cretinaggini nel senso del contesto di tutto ciò stai discutendo e che è totalmente al di fuori di tutto quello che volevo discutere. In pratica stai andando avanti in discorsi con frasi presi a casaccio e parole mie mai scritte come quella di sbagliare che se presi nei contesti giusti di un discorso che ha una base sono totalmente diversi da quello che mi scrivi ripetutamente mettendoli in mezzo.
> 
> E come esempio ti scrivo quest'altra, ma chi mai hai parlato del suo blog.. principessa credimi senza ostilità, davvero, ma stai discutendo da sola e con frasi non mie.


Ma stai fuori?
Hai scritto tu che nel blog sembra che Tebe disprezzi gli uomini e ho citato più volte le tue frasi prima di ribattere.

Capisco che tu voglia aggiustare il tiro perché non hai avuto la pacca sulla spalla ma non accusare altri di scarsa comprensione quando hai usato parole chiare.

Se volevi intendere altro è un problema tuo, la prossima volta prenditi un minuto per rileggere prima di postare.



Blog o no, Tebe è Tebe, non è che qui sul forum ha la doppia personalità.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Approfitto di questo tuo thread per andare leggermente OT.
> 
> *SE SAPETE CHE TANTO LI CHIUDETE IL GIORNO DOPO, CHE DIAVOLO LI APRITE A FARE I THREAD, OGGI VOLEVO INTERVENIRE SUL THREAD DI TEBE ED E' STATO COME TROVARSI CON IL BAVAGLIO. A OXFORD HANNO UN'ESPRESSIONE APPOSITA PER TALI SITUAZIONI: AVETE ROTTO IL CAZZO
> *
> ...


Cioe'? Sportivamente?
Mi riferisco alle corn


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo, co sti thread aperti e chiusi avete rotto le palle.
> o si lascia la possibilità di replicare - nel bene o nel male - oppure evitate di aprire e fatevi un blog dove parlare da soli


:quoto:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimo non parlava del blog, e la questione è archiviata.
> vogliamo parlare del fatto che tebe incendia le puzzette?


Ma sentila!
Sei tu quella che le incendia.
Non le tue. A tuo marito.
Di notte e quando dorme ovviamente.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimo non parlava del blog, e la questione è archiviata.
> vogliamo parlare del fatto che tebe incendia le puzzette?



che c'entra? io mi riferivo al fatto che si aprono e chiudono thread continuamente senza dare possibilità di replica. se non si vogliono ricevere critiche si evita di scrivere, in questo modo si innescano polemiche infinite.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che c'entra? io mi riferivo al fatto che si aprono e chiudono thread continuamente senza dare possibilità di replica. se non si vogliono ricevere critiche si evita di scrivere, in questo modo si innescano polemiche infinite.


A me non piacciono le chiusure di thread ma le risetto.
E>' un po' come se uno ti dice una cosa e poi a metà discussione se ne va.
Posso pensare tra me e me "ma vedi questo!?!" ma non lo inseguo per litigare.
Può essere anche un suo modo per calmarsi.
Le polemiche sono sempre fastidiose.


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non piacciono le chiusure di thread ma le risetto.
> E>' un po' come se uno ti dice una cosa e poi a metà discussione se ne va.
> Posso pensare tra me e me "ma vedi questo!?!" ma non lo inseguo per litigare.
> Può essere anche un suo modo per calmarsi.
> Le polemiche sono sempre fastidiose.


ma infatti io non sto inseguendo nessuno 
ma visto che se ne parlava ho detto la mia :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti io non sto inseguendo nessuno
> ma visto che se ne parlava ho detto la mia :smile:


Pure io :smile:


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non piacciono le chiusure di thread ma le risetto.
> E>' un po' come se uno ti dice una cosa e poi a metà discussione se ne va.
> Posso pensare tra me e me "ma vedi questo!?!" ma non lo inseguo per litigare.
> Può essere anche un suo modo per calmarsi.
> Le polemiche sono sempre fastidiose.


A differenza di una discussione, che è un fatto sincrono tra le persone, il thread non obbliga l'autore a leggerlo per forza, se al momento gli girano o pensa che gli girerebbero di fronte a certi interventi. Il bello della comunicazione pc-mediata è proprio la diacronia. Lasci lì, riprendi.
Per rimanere in metafora chiudere un thread è più dare un pugno in bocca per non farti rispondere.
Capirai che non è proprio simpatico :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> A differenza di una discussione, che è un fatto sincrono tra le persone, il thread non obbliga l'autore a leggerlo per forza, se al momento gli girano o pensa che gli girerebbero di fronte a certi interventi. Il bello della comunicazione pc-mediata è proprio la diacronia. Lasci lì, riprendi.
> Per rimanere in metafora chiudere un thread è più dare un pugno in bocca per non farti rispondere.
> Capirai che non è proprio simpatico :singleeye:


Ciao Leda

ma infatti, sta tutto qui ... 

quoto ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci tenevo a sottolineare che la malafede è la tua


passo ora e non ho il tempo di leggere tutto.

ho voluto solamente dire che tu nel descrivere Mattia usi un modo di narrare le cose e dei termini che lo pongono in ridicolo. 
Non capisco dove sia la malafede.

Punto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> passo ora e non ho il tempo di leggere tutto.
> 
> ho voluto solamente dire che tu nel descrivere Mattia usi un modo di narrare le cose e dei termini che lo pongono in ridicolo.
> Non capisco dove sia la malafede.
> ...


Le donne usano l'ironia per descrivere comportamenti degli uomini che le irritano o trovano deludenti.
Ti faccio un paio di esempi: ci sono diversi blog (non qui, nella rete)di donne che ironizzano sugli "spasimanti" o compagni, in uno una raccontava del compagno che voleva passare l'aspirapolvere ma lo faceva solo in una stanza perché oltre "il filo non ci arrivava" :mexican: per me era evidente che anche lui (se) aveva usato quella scusa non era perché è deficiente e ignora l'esistenza di prese in ogni stanza. E' un modo femminile di scaricare aggressività.
L'altro esempio: l'altro giorno una collega raccontava che, avendo una perdita d'acqua sotto i mobili della cucina, mentre lei asciugava il marito si era allontanato dicendo che si posizionava vicino alla centralina per azionare il salvavita se ci fosse stato bisogno. E lei aveva commentato: "Proprio un uomo su cui contare!"
A me sembra evidente che la mia collega si era sentita abbandonata ma invece di vomitare rabbia o piangere ha usato l'ironia.
Porre in ridicolo è un modo per salvare chi amiamo dalla delusione.
Io dicevo del mio "dove lo metti, sta" per dire che era un po' silenzioso e assente ma sopportavo. Non sapevo dove stava :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Forse sopportiamo troppo, altro che ridicolizzare.
Non so se tu lo dicevi in senso critico.
Spiegavo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> A differenza di una discussione, che è un fatto sincrono tra le persone, il thread non obbliga l'autore a leggerlo per forza, se al momento gli girano o pensa che gli girerebbero di fronte a certi interventi. Il bello della comunicazione pc-mediata è proprio la diacronia. Lasci lì, riprendi.
> Per rimanere in metafora chiudere un thread è più dare un pugno in bocca per non farti rispondere.
> Capirai che non è proprio simpatico :singleeye:


Io lo  vedo come "mettere giù la cornetta" (non c'è più la cornetta ) al telefono.
Non è simpatico, concordo. Però posso capire.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> passo ora e non ho il tempo di leggere tutto.
> 
> ho voluto solamente dire che tu nel descrivere Mattia usi un modo di narrare le cose e dei termini che lo pongono in ridicolo.
> Non capisco dove sia la malafede.
> ...


Hai chiesto se fossi stata al suo posto come se non ricordarssi che si. Ci sono stata. E nella vita reale. Con nome e cognome. E senza ironia.
O riguardi da parte 'loro'
Allora se non é malafede per tenere bordone all altro cos é?
Memoria corta?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le donne usano l'ironia per descrivere comportamenti degli uomini che le irritano o trovano deludenti.
> Ti faccio un paio di esempi: ci sono diversi blog (non qui, nella rete)di donne che ironizzano sugli "spasimanti" o compagni, in uno una raccontava del compagno che voleva passare l'aspirapolvere ma lo faceva solo in una stanza perché oltre "il filo non ci arrivava" :mexican: per me era evidente che anche lui (se) aveva usato quella scusa non era perché è deficiente e ignora l'esistenza di prese in ogni stanza. E' un modo femminile di scaricare aggressività.
> L'altro esempio: l'altro giorno una collega raccontava che, avendo una perdita d'acqua sotto i mobili della cucina, mentre lei asciugava il marito si era allontanato dicendo che si posizionava vicino alla centralina per azionare il salvavita se ci fosse stato bisogno. E lei aveva commentato: "Proprio un uomo su cui contare!"
> A me sembra evidente che la mia collega si era sentita abbandonata ma invece di vomitare rabbia o piangere ha usato l'ironia.
> ...


Allora io devo essere molto maschio! Se il mio uomo mi delude, glielo dico in faccia e detesto la denigrazione via-blog; o, meglio, vale per gli uomini in generale, o per gli uomini delle altre, ma per il mio MAI.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Si. Lo diceva in senso critico. Nasta rileggere la sua risposta.
Ma io sono molto basica nella mia ironia.
É a prescindere.
La do e l accetto.
Poi ho una grande fortuna.
Le corna anche quelle fatte da mattia non mi hanno mai fatta sentire meno o in difficoltà o ridicola.
Io so chi sono.
Azioni fatti da altri non mi sminuiscono.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Le donne usano l'ironia per descrivere comportamenti degli uomini che le irritano o trovano deludenti.
> Ti faccio un paio di esempi: ci sono diversi blog (non qui, nella rete)di donne che ironizzano sugli "spasimanti" o compagni, in uno una raccontava del compagno che voleva passare l'aspirapolvere ma lo faceva solo in una stanza perché oltre "il filo non ci arrivava" :mexican: per me era evidente che anche lui (se) aveva usato quella scusa non era perché è deficiente e ignora l'esistenza di prese in ogni stanza. E' un modo femminile di scaricare aggressività.
> L'altro esempio: l'altro giorno una collega raccontava che, avendo una perdita d'acqua sotto i mobili della cucina, mentre lei asciugava il marito si era allontanato dicendo che si posizionava vicino alla centralina per azionare il salvavita se ci fosse stato bisogno. E lei aveva commentato: "Proprio un uomo su cui contare!"
> A me sembra evidente che la mia collega si era sentita abbandonata ma invece di vomitare rabbia o piangere ha usato l'ironia.
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le donne usano l'ironia per descrivere comportamenti degli uomini che le irritano o trovano deludenti.
> Ti faccio un paio di esempi: ci sono diversi blog (non qui, nella rete)di donne che ironizzano sugli "spasimanti" o compagni, in uno una raccontava del compagno che voleva passare l'aspirapolvere ma lo faceva solo in una stanza perché oltre "il filo non ci arrivava" :mexican: per me era evidente che anche lui (se) aveva usato quella scusa non era perché è deficiente e ignora l'esistenza di prese in ogni stanza. E' un modo femminile di scaricare aggressività.
> L'altro esempio: l'altro giorno una collega raccontava che, avendo una perdita d'acqua sotto i mobili della cucina, mentre lei asciugava il marito si era allontanato dicendo che si posizionava vicino alla centralina per azionare il salvavita se ci fosse stato bisogno. E lei aveva commentato: "Proprio un uomo su cui contare!"
> A me sembra evidente che la mia collega si era sentita abbandonata ma invece di vomitare rabbia o piangere ha usato l'ironia.
> ...


Tu mi dovresti spiegare più che altro perchè mai ti affanni a tentare di spiegare l'ironia femminile a qualcuno che, se è vero che sta qui da tanto e tanto tempo, ha avuto modo di conoscerla, l'ironia femminile di Tebe e non, in lungo e in largo. Non è un problema di mancata compresione dell'ironia. Mi pare ovvio.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Lo diceva in senso critico. Nasta rileggere la sua risposta.
> Ma io sono molto basica nella mia ironia.
> É a prescindere.
> La do e l accetto.
> ...


Beh, Tebe, però non è detto che tutti abbiano una sensibilità come la tua.
Sei assolutamente certa che a Mattia piacerebbe leggere di sè dipinto in un certo modo?
Penso che Ultimo desse per assodato che la risposta fosse no; io faccio prima e invece che presumere chiedo direttamente a te


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Leda

scusa, ma l'ho capita differentemente ... 

cioè, ha esposto verso gli uomini in generale e poi anche verso Mattia ... 
due cose ... diverse, ma nell'insieme ... ha dato anche una certa chiave di lettura ...

per rimanere fedele ai termini ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sentila!
> Sei tu quella che le incendia.
> Non le tue. A tuo marito.
> Di notte e quando dorme ovviamente.
> :mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Leda
> 
> scusa, ma l'ho capita differentemente ...
> 
> ...


Nei racconti di Tebe diventano tutti delle macchiette, lei inclusa.
Infatti non riesco proprio a vedere dove ci sia un trattamento che indichi disprezzo. Bonario sfottò, quello sì.
Ma in qualche modo ho ritenuto che il fastidio maggiore andasse per il tratteggio di Mattia in quanto cornuto, a sua insaputa, ma non alla nostra. Un po' come se Tebe ce lo mostrasse doppiamente vulnerabile, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che c'entra? io mi riferivo al fatto che si aprono e chiudono thread continuamente senza dare possibilità di replica. se non si vogliono ricevere critiche si evita di scrivere, in questo modo si innescano polemiche infinite.


buonanotte ...da mò che lo vado scrivendo.comunque ometti anche tu il fatterello delle puzzette.
continuiamo così, facciamoci del male


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora io devo essere molto maschio! Se il mio uomo mi delude, glielo dico in faccia e detesto la denigrazione via-blog; o, meglio, vale per gli uomini in generale, o per gli uomini delle altre, ma per il mio MAI.


O non ti delude abbastanza o non lo vuoi salvare.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nei racconti di Tebe diventano tutti delle macchiette, lei inclusa.
> Infatti non riesco proprio a vedere dove ci sia un trattamento che indichi disprezzo. Bonario sfottò, quello sì.
> Ma in qualche modo ho ritenuto che il fastidio maggiore andasse per il tratteggio di Mattia in quanto cornuto, a sua insaputa, ma non alla nostra. Un po' come se Tebe ce lo mostrasse doppiamente vulnerabile, non so se mi spiego.



Ciao Leda,

si, ti sei spiegata. ok. ci può anche stare questa lettura. non ci ero arrivata, 
perché lui idealizza la moglie ignara delle corna sua ... cioè, voglio dire, non so cosa ... :rotfl:

e lei scherza su di lui e fa anche dichiarazioni d'amore qui ... cioè, sono solo modi diversi ... 

ok ... non ci capisco nulla ... vado a mettere i piedi nell'aceto ... 

PS:  Però pace ... ok ... e le cose si possono pure dire, e poi commentare ... y nada mas. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mi dovresti spiegare più che altro perchè mai ti affanni a tentare di spiegare l'ironia femminile a qualcuno che, se è vero che sta qui da tanto e tanto tempo, ha avuto modo di conoscerla, l'ironia femminile di Tebe e non, in lungo e in largo. Non è un problema di mancata compresione dell'ironia. Mi pare ovvio.


A me l'ironia maschile continua a irritare. 
Potrebbe succedere anche a me di criticarla senza cattive intenzioni.
Il fatto è che credo che Ultimo sia facile da non capire.
Oh poi se volete litigare, se certe cose non le si fa a natale, quando le fai?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O non ti delude abbastanza o non lo vuoi salvare.


E chi sarei io per voler "salvare" qualcuno o "condannarlo"...? Certo esporlo al ludibrio scrivendone è contrario a una serie di cose per me molto preziose che sono:

1. la sacralità
2. l'inviolabilità
3. la schiettezza
4. l'intimità

Parlo per me (sottolineo, per me), e ti dico che se diventi _argomento_ di buona -o piuttosto cattiva- letteratura, non sei nelle mie corde, ma -nel mio caso- o mi sto vendicando offrendoti in pasto al pubblico, oppure sto sfogando la mia frustrazione per non essere ancora riuscita a pubblicare un libro da Feltrinelli.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E chi sarei io per voler "salvare" qualcuno o "condannarlo"...? Certo esporlo al ludibrio scrivendone è contrario a una serie di cose per me molto preziose che sono:
> 
> 1. la sacralità
> 2. l'inviolabilità
> ...


Salvare l'amore dentro di te di fronte a una delusione che vivi (magari giudicando te stessa eccessiva o pretenziosa) come un rifiuto o una mancanza d'amore.
Poi tu puoi benissimo essere "maschia".


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me l'ironia maschile continua a irritare.
> Potrebbe succedere anche a me di criticarla senza cattive intenzioni.
> Il fatto è che credo che Ultimo sia facile da non capire.
> Oh poi se volete litigare, se certe cose non le si fa a natale, quando le fai?


Guarda, più che altro una certa dose d'ironia bisogna averla, maschile o femminile poi poco importa. Io sono un maschio ma non è che mi riconosco in chissà quale filone ironico, e a volte la pesantezza non è che mi irrita ma mi annoia. Comunque questo non è un problema d'ironia. Poi: Natale mi ha già stracciato le gonadi, non me lo ricordare, se puoi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nei racconti di Tebe diventano tutti delle macchiette, lei inclusa.
> Infatti non riesco proprio a vedere dove ci sia un trattamento che indichi disprezzo. Bonario sfottò, quello sì.
> Ma in qualche modo ho ritenuto che il fastidio maggiore andasse per il tratteggio di Mattia in quanto cornuto, a sua insaputa, ma non alla nostra. Un po' come se Tebe ce lo mostrasse doppiamente vulnerabile, non so se mi spiego.


sono d'accordo. Secondo me a Ultimo ha dato fastidio il collegamento Mattia mi ha allagato casa - meno male che lo tradisco con Man, che io ho letto in un modo... altri in un altro.
E capisco benissimo che sia facile fraintendere lo spirito con il quale Tebe ha scritto, perchè bisogna partire dall'assunto che i due mondi, quello con Mattia e quello con Man, non siano solo assolutamente distinti per Tebe, ma neanche paragonabili.
E non è facile per chi vive le cose in altro modo... io mi sforzo sempre di ricordarlo ma non credo affatto di averlo compreso, per me è fantascenza ma mi adeguo a quello che dice lei.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Secondo me a Ultimo ha dato fastidio il collegamento Mattia mi ha allagato casa - meno male che lo tradisco con Man, che io ho letto in un modo... altri in un altro.
> E capisco benissimo che sia facile fraintendere lo spirito con il quale Tebe ha scritto, perchè bisogna partire dall'assunto che i due mondi, quello con Mattia e quello con Man, non siano solo assolutamente distinti per Tebe, ma neanche paragonabili.
> E non è facile per chi vive le cose in altro modo... io mi sforzo sempre di ricordarlo ma non credo affatto di averlo compreso, per me è fantascenza ma mi adeguo a quello che dice lei.


. mi ero dimenticata. E l'avevo pure commentato.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, più che altro una certa dose d'ironia bisogna averla, maschile o femminile poi poco importa. Io sono un maschio ma non è che mi riconosco in chissà quale filone ironico, e a volte la pesantezza non è che mi irrita ma mi annoia. Comunque questo non è un problema d'ironia. Poi: Natale mi ha già stracciato le gonadi, non me lo ricordare, se puoi.


O.T. l'avatar di Marlon ti rende più simpatico. :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Leda
> 
> scusa, ma l'ho capita differentemente ...
> 
> ...


Esatto


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Secondo me a Ultimo ha dato fastidio il collegamento Mattia mi ha allagato casa - meno male che lo tradisco con Man, che io ho letto in un modo... altri in un altro.
> E capisco benissimo che sia facile fraintendere lo spirito con il quale Tebe ha scritto, perchè bisogna partire dall'assunto che i due mondi, quello con Mattia e quello con Man, non siano solo assolutamente distinti per Tebe, ma neanche paragonabili.
> E non è facile per chi vive le cose in altro modo... io mi sforzo sempre di ricordarlo ma non credo affatto di averlo compreso, per me è fantascenza ma mi adeguo a quello che dice lei.


Ma come fai a prendere fischi per fiaschi così quando sono ANNI che Ultimo legge Tebe e viceversa? Cioè pagine e pagine di post sul forum, di blog alla cazzo di cane, e poi Ultimo non capirebbe l'ironia delle femmine (...), oppure è facile fraintendere (..), che potrebbe pure essere ma non nel caso di uno che, ripeto, ha letto e riletto e riletto ancora Tebe in tutte le salse possibili ed immaginabili. No eh. No. E' Natale ed io non sono buono manco per un cazzo.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come fai a prendere fischi per fiaschi così quando sono ANNI che Ultimo legge Tebe e viceversa? Cioè pagine e pagine di post sul forum, di blog alla cazzo di cane, e poi Ultimo non capirebbe l'ironia delle femmine (...), oppure è facile fraintendere (..), che potrebbe pure essere ma non nel caso di uno che, ripeto, ha letto e riletto e riletto ancora Tebe in tutte le salse possibili ed immaginabili. No eh. No. *E' Natale ed io non sono buono manco per un cazzo*.


da

dai che lo sei.....


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque io mi riferisco in questo 3d alla utente Lui.
Che ha fatto un affermazione e nella risposta che mi ha dato l ha cambiata.
Ha chiesto se io fossi stata al posto di Mattia. Gli jo risposto che ci sono stata.
E ovviamente si è guardato bene dal fare un passo indietro.
Del resto non so quasi di cosa parlate.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque io mi riferisco in questo 3d alla utente Lui.
> Che ha fatto un affermazione e nella risposta che mi ha dato l ha cambiata.
> Ha chiesto se io fossi stata al posto di Mattia. Gli jo risposto che ci sono stata.
> E ovviamente si è guardato bene dal fare un passo indietro.
> Del resto non so quasi di cosa parlate.


In quel caso la risposta te la sei già data. Tenere bordone.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In quel caso la risposta te la sei già data. Tenere bordone.


Già. 
In effetti sto scrivendo l ovvio.
Pure tu però con l altro.
:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo, co sti thread aperti e chiusi avete rotto le palle.
> o si lascia la possibilità di replicare - nel bene o nel male - oppure evitate di aprire e fatevi un blog dove parlare da soli


Vai a vedere chi ha sto vizio?
Fai una ricerchina evincerai che il maggior numero sono di....
Quindi?

Vai a riprendere i viziosi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Approfitto di questo tuo thread per andare leggermente OT.
> 
> *SE SAPETE CHE TANTO LI CHIUDETE IL GIORNO DOPO, CHE DIAVOLO LI APRITE A FARE I THREAD, OGGI VOLEVO INTERVENIRE SUL THREAD DI TEBE ED E' STATO COME TROVARSI CON IL BAVAGLIO. A OXFORD HANNO UN'ESPRESSIONE APPOSITA PER TALI SITUAZIONI: AVETE ROTTO IL CAZZO
> *
> ...


Tuba ricordati che sei il profeta della sciallanza.

Mi chiudono un 3d proprio nel momento che volevo quotare?
Non importa...Sciallanza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai che ultimamente ti vedo spesso prendertela per delle minchiate?
Non è da te....

Tuba cosa mi dicevi?
Conte sta sereno....

Ora io ti dico...
Tuba sta sereno...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> In effetti sto scrivendo l ovvio.
> Pure tu però con l altro.
> :carneval:


Senti, smettiamola di perdere tempo con queste ciancie e parliamo di cose serie 

Ma tu eri a conoscenza del fatto che.....

[video=youtube;WmCBOUSRndA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmCBOUSRndA[/video]


Non si può perdere


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Senti, smettiamola di perdere tempo con queste ciancie e parliamo di cose serie
> 
> Ma tu eri a conoscenza del fatto che.....
> 
> ...


Mamma mia....
Io sono già al cinema.
Il mio sogno erotico di fanciullina.
E già ai tempi solo per sesso.
Quello con cui avrei avuto una storia seria invece era Shia, il cattivo mascherato di Gundam.
Gli uomini come Harlock tutti incistato nelle loro ferite interne li hosempre lasciati a chi ha la sindrome della crocerossina.
I belli e/o maledetti con un anima sofferente....



Paura...


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vai a vedere chi ha sto vizio?
> Fai una ricerchina evincerai che il maggior numero sono di....
> Quindi?
> 
> Vai a riprendere i viziosi.


Era un discorso generico, chi lo vuole capire capisca.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Era un discorso generico, chi lo vuole capire capisca.


Ah vero...
Però con dati alla mano...
Se vai a vedere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Carta canta e villan dorme....


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero...
> Però con dati alla mano...
> Se vai a vedere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Carta canta e villan dorme....



Ciao Conte,

non è che abbia capito bene ... 
comunque ... 
non bisogna dimenticare di fare una media ... 
cioè ... rispettare la durata di presenza ... 

vado a rimettere i piedi nel aceto ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Senti, smettiamola di perdere tempo con queste ciancie e parliamo di cose serie
> 
> Ma tu eri a conoscenza del fatto che.....
> 
> ...


Io si 

Un pirata tutto nero che per caso e' solo ciel ha cambiato in astronave il suo velier urraaa!!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come fai a prendere fischi per fiaschi così quando sono ANNI che Ultimo legge Tebe e viceversa? Cioè pagine e pagine di post sul forum, di blog alla cazzo di cane, e poi Ultimo non capirebbe l'ironia delle femmine (...), oppure è facile fraintendere (..), che potrebbe pure essere ma non nel caso di uno che, ripeto, ha letto e riletto e riletto ancora Tebe in tutte le salse possibili ed immaginabili. No eh. No. E' Natale ed io non sono buono manco per un cazzo.


Mi ero persa questo tuo post. (o magari lo avevo letto e l'ho dimenticato)
Sono un po' impedita con lo smart.
Peccato non poterti dare uno smeraldo.
Anche se a te non frega un cazzo.
Quindi.
Quoto.
Sembra anche a me impossibile come certe cose non si notano.
Ma...credo si notino ma appunto perchè non c'è cattiveria ma solo stupidità si lascia correre.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi ero persa questo tuo post. (o magari lo avevo letto e l'ho dimenticato)
> Sono un po' impedita con lo smart.
> Peccato non poterti dare uno smeraldo.
> Anche se a te non frega un cazzo.
> ...


Quoto...
Un abbraccio...:abbraccio:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Secondo me a Ultimo ha dato fastidio il collegamento Mattia mi ha allagato casa - meno male che lo tradisco con Man, che io ho letto in un modo... altri in un altro.
> E capisco benissimo che sia facile fraintendere lo spirito con il quale Tebe ha scritto, perchè bisogna partire dall'assunto che i due mondi, quello con Mattia e quello con Man, non siano solo assolutamente distinti per Tebe, ma neanche paragonabili.
> E non è facile per chi vive le cose in altro modo... io mi sforzo sempre di ricordarlo ma non credo affatto di averlo compreso, per me è fantascenza ma mi adeguo a quello che dice lei.


Ultimo me ne ha dette di tutti i colori. Anche qui sul forum in chiaro.
E tu più volte hai mediato.
Finchè ha esagerato, con l aiuto di Oscuro (e ho anche bloggato sul mio blog alcune frasi davvero pesanti di entrambi) fino ad arrivare io a dargli del quaquaraquà.
Certo si parla di mesi fa.
Forse avete la memoria corta perchè gli insulti in primis sull hpv per esempio sempre del quaqua, ve li siete dimenticati.
io no.
Insieme a tutti gli altri.

E qui chiudo.
Perchè sono mesi che non lo cago. Per me è il nulla.
Ma a lui prude (cit) qualcosa evidente.
Che se lo gratti da solo.
O con chi lo vede come un anima candida incapace di cattiverie.

Fine ot.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto...
> Un abbraccio...:abbraccio:




cazzo vuoi.



































:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

e un altra cosa.
Chi ha tradito come lui e non ha detto un cazzo alla moglie non credo possa permettersi di giudicare i traditori come sempre fa.
Nemmeno i coglioni per prendere sua moglie e dirle.
Cara, ti amo immensamente, ma le corna che mi hai fatto pur avendomele confessate subito, non mi sono andate giù.
Per cui ti ho ripagato con la stessa moneta e adesso possiamo ricominciare.

Niente.
fine ot 2


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao cara Tebe,

sto parlando seriamente ... 
anche con la febbra a quasi 40 ... connetto un po'.

Fai bene, a lasciare stare! 
Ma proprio tutto. Anche le convenienze connesse. 

Ma lo dico ... che Ultimo, veramente non se ne rende conto. 
A me dispiace, un po' per tutto ... meno per le convenienze ... 

Non si rendo conto di varie cose ... non è una critica, anche io
e altri non ce ne rendiamo conto di tante cose. 
Ma purtroppo il dialogo su questo piano viene spezzato ...
Come se fosse un'offesa o non so che, se si cerca a far notare. 

Non trattarmi mai così ... io voglio provare a capire e sapere!

rimetto questi piedi ... che sembrano quelli di una bis-bis-bis-nonna,
di nuovo nel aceto ... e mannaggia alla mucca che ha rubato il grano! 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzo vuoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una foto dei tuoi occhi...:smile:
Poi faccio la cornice
e scrivo sotto

Memento che il quadro antico ti guarda...

Ah si mi guarda...
Meglio ehi guardami...
Ehi guarda quanto maiale che sono
Ehi mamma ciao
Guarda come mi divertooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara Tebe,
> 
> sto parlando seriamente ...
> anche con la febbra a quasi 40 ... connetto un po'.
> ...



e un altra cosa.
Quoto te ma non per quotare te...
Tanto per dire che alto valore ha il vostro caro ultimo...
scrisse, dopo mia domanda, che quella poveretta che LUI HA USATO per tradire la moglie, non solo l'aveva "circuita" essendo lei una fedele che aveva mille remore, ma dopo è pure sparito e l'ha fatta piangere o robe del genere.
Cioè.


Complimenti ancora.


fine ot 3.
E ora la mollo perchè ho davvero il disgusto di uno ammantato di verità che non si capisce manco lui quando scrive.
E quando capisce (...) nega di avere scritto.
Vedi post con principessa.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

fine embolo.


:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

E ora continuo con il post.

Lui dov'è?
Sto ancora aspettando sue notizie per il bordone.
Bella la scusa ho poco tempo eccetera.

Ma vabbè.
Maschi. (cit)


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> fine embolo.
> 
> 
> :unhappy:


Ciao Tebe

hahaha! ... 

e picchi merdosi ... :mrgreen: ...


:unhappy: ....  ...

tutto ok ... dai! ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Bugiarda.

Questo volevo scriverlo. 

Non volevo risponderti non ne vale la pena. Ma scriverti che sei bugiarda si, questo non per volerti offendere, mica c'è ne bisogno, lo hai fatto te stessa con tutto quello che mi hai scritto, solo per far leggere agli altri, a chi non conosce la mia storia, che stai raccontando bugie. Si questo m'interessa farlo sapere.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una foto dei tuoi occhi...:smile:
> Poi faccio la cornice
> e scrivo sotto
> 
> ...



Conte.
Hai la febbre come Sienne?
I miei occhi?
Pure tu?
Ora me li strappo guarda.
Tutti in fissa con i miei occhi.
ma che c'hanno oltre ad essere da paura tanto sono belli? mrgreen
Ma se ti mando una foto della guest va bene lo stesso?
Tu pensa.
Nel blog di nudo tutti a chiedere degli occhi.
(forse perchè le tette non si vedono tanto?:unhappy::mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bugiarda.
> 
> Questo volevo scriverlo.
> 
> Non volevo risponderti non ne vale la pena. Ma scriverti che sei bugiarda si, questo non per volerti offendere, mica c'è ne bisogno, lo hai fatto te stessa con tutto quello che mi hai scritto, solo per far leggere agli altri, a chi non conosce la mia storia, che stai raccontando bugie. Si questo m'interessa farlo sapere.


Bugiarda che non hai tradito tua moglie per ripicca?
Bugiarda che non le hai detto un cazzo?
Bugiarda che hai usato una per infilare il cazzo e poi l'hai mollata quattro a zero come i peggiori stronzi?
Bugiarda che mi hai trattato come un appestata per il cancro all'utero e l hpv?
Eccetera eccetera
Esprimiti se ci riesci.
Bugiarda su cosa?

hai visto?
Volevi parlarmi, nonostante fosse evidente a tutti quelli dotati di sinapsi che io invece semplicemente ti ignoravo.
E mesi di silenzio non ti sono bastati.
Sono qui.



Bugiarda su cosa.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

però è triste che tutti e due ora arriviate a rinfacciare cose che prima non trovavate inadeguate e indegne nell'altro.
a che pro?
sembra un discorso da buonista del cazzo, forse è solo del secondo:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

sul tenere bordone aborro.
però tebe, pure a te ho notato piace la risatina e il commento d'appoggio.
e caso strano sia uno che l'altro avete il buon conte che riesce ad accontentare tutti e due .
praticamente un mago
quella ci ha gli occhi belli, quello èun vero uomo che solo loro ai capiscono etititi titità


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però è triste che tutti e due ora arriviate a rinfacciare cose che prima non trovavate inadeguate e indegne nell'altro.
> a che pro?
> sembra un discorso da buonista del cazzo, forse è solo del secondo:mrgreen:


Ho sempre trovato indegno il suo comportamento in quel caso, doppiamente indegno quando si ammanta di santità.
E glielo scrissi anche.
Memoria corta pure tu.

edit

E trattare le donne come dei buchi per una vendetta è a prescindere indegno.
E mai difenderò questo comportamento


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho sempre trovato indegno il suo comportamento in quel caso, doppiamente indegno quando si ammanta di santità.
> E glielo scrissi anche.
> Memoria corta pure tu.
> 
> ...


non nego che la memoria mi difetti , per carità .il punto non è questo ma già dicendo la mia ho detto troppo


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sul tenere bordone aborro.
> però tebe, pure a te ho notato piace la risatina e il commento d'appoggio.
> e caso strano sia uno che l'altro avete il buon conte che riesce ad accontentare tutti e due .
> praticamente un mago
> quella ci ha gli occhi belli, quello èun vero uomo che solo loro ai capiscono etititi titità



Non ti seguo.
Mi faccio spesso i cazzi miei e spesso non intervengo.
Ma se permetti non ho MAI tenuto bordone come Lui ha fatto.
E in modo palesemente falso.
Quando c'è da chiedere scusa o fare un passo in dietro io lo faccio.
Mi spiace ma io non faccio di ogni erba un fascio come stai facendo tu, perchè IO sono stata insultata pesantemente anche con la mia malattia, e ora, gentilmente, limitati a leggere.
E roba tra me e ultimo visto che ha voluto questo confronto.

Che sta rifuggendo


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Allora ultimo.
Bugiarda di che?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte.
> Hai la febbre come Sienne?
> I miei occhi?
> Pure tu?
> ...


Dai mandami la guest...
Oppure mandami mutandine usate...
Tutto concorre al bene del conte!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sul tenere bordone aborro.
> però tebe, pure a te ho notato piace la risatina e il commento d'appoggio.
> e caso strano sia uno che l'altro avete il buon conte che riesce ad accontentare tutti e due .
> praticamente un mago
> quella ci ha gli occhi belli, quello èun vero uomo che solo loro ai capiscono etititi titità


Bordone Amabile 16'


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ti seguo.
> Mi faccio spesso i cazzi miei e spesso non intervengo.
> Ma se permetti non ho MAI tenuto bordone come Lui ha fatto.
> E in modo palesemente falso.
> ...


posso evitare anche quello , dipende da quello che mi verrà .come per tutti gli utenti del forum.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai mandami la guest...
> Oppure mandami mutandine usate...
> Tutto concorre al bene del conte!


le 
mi
e mutandine usate?
Sei pazzo?
Lo sai che sono infettiva? (cit)


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso evitare anche quello , dipende da quello che mi verrà .come per tutti gli utenti del forum.


non volevo dare un ordine, era solo una gentile richiesta.
ultimo deve solo rispondere alla sua accusa di buguiarda, appunto perchè all'inizio c'era stima tra me e lui.
Ed è una questione tra me e lui.
Visto che ha aperto un 3d su di me.
Puoi scrivere naturalmente, come tutti gli altri sull'argomento, ma non credo sia propedeutico a questo confronto.
Che ne pensi?


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bugiarda.
> 
> Questo volevo scriverlo.
> 
> Non volevo risponderti non ne vale la pena. Ma scriverti che sei bugiarda si, questo non per volerti offendere, mica c'è ne bisogno, lo hai fatto te stessa con tutto quello che mi hai scritto, solo per far leggere agli altri, a chi non conosce la mia storia, che stai raccontando bugie. Si questo m'interessa farlo sapere.



Allora ultimo.
Ancora non motivi il tuo bugiarda nei miei confronti?
Non ti mollo.
Aprirò anche un 3d con le stesse domande. E altri 3d. 3d infiniti finchè non avrò una risposta.
Non so se leggi (....) ma repubblica ha messo per mesi le 10 domande a berlusconi.
Farò lo stesso.
Finchè non mi motivi il tuo bugiarda.
Bugiarda su cosa?

Io aspetto e posso aspettare mesi, chiedendotelo ogni giorno e ogni volta che vai addosso ad un traditore o ogni volta che fai il santo.
Dimostrati uomo.
E spiga perchè il bugiarda.

E ripeto la richiesta.
Per favore, nessuno intervenga a favore di uno o dell'altro.
Ve lo chiedo davvero per favore.
come ho scritto prima è cosa tra me e ultimo.
Che ha voluto a tutti i costi questo confronto.
Eccomi.

Sono qui.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non volevo dare un ordine, era solo una gentile richiesta.
> ultimo deve solo rispondere alla sua accusa di buguiarda, appunto perchè all'inizio c'era stima tra me e lui.
> Ed è una questione tra me e lui.
> Visto che ha aperto un 3d su di me.
> ...


penso che tu faccia spesso confusione sull'uso della parola propedeutico


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che tu faccia spesso confusione sull'uso della parola propedeutico


gentilmente mi spieghi cosa centra in questo contesto di nodi venuti al pettine?
Non ci arrivo.

grazie


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

confronto ... 

mi dispiace tanto, sarebbe stato molto più bello, se fosse stato così. 
ha aperto un thread su di te, chiedendo a chi legge, come ti legge ... 
è ben altra cosa ... l'intento è diverso ... 

il tema in generale uomo vs donna ... ha qualche cosa che "prude".

ma oltre a questo, che in fin dei conti si potrebbe imparare a discuterne
tranquillamente sui vari livelli ... culturali, sociologici, personali, ironici ecc.  ... 
è il fatto, di far passare una cosa per un'altra. non è che ne abbia chi
sa quale importanza ... se lo si sa, cosa importa alla fine. 
ma stiamo qui, è si parla anche della doppiezza che si vive nella coppia
durante un tradimento ... perciò, questo aspetto a me rode ...  ... 
ma ho anche altri motivi ... personali, di non poco conto. 

con questo voglio dire ... non so, fino a che punto sei veramente tu, 
Tebe, la questione ... 

comeunque ... meglio provare a parlarne ... e se non ci si riesce ... amen.



sienne


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> gentilmente mi spieghi cosa centra in questo contesto di nodi venuti al pettine?
> Non ci arrivo.
> 
> grazie


che ne so, l'hai detta tu
comunque prego


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le
> mi
> e mutandine usate?
> Sei pazzo?
> Lo sai che sono infettiva? (cit)


Eh ma io ce l'ho già La Vagina Pectoris..


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bugiarda.
> 
> Questo volevo scriverlo.
> 
> Non volevo risponderti *non ne vale la pena.* Ma scriverti che sei bugiarda si, questo non per volerti offendere, mica c'è ne bisogno, lo hai fatto te stessa con tutto quello che mi hai scritto, solo per far leggere agli altri, a chi non conosce la mia storia, che stai raccontando bugie. Si questo m'interessa farlo sapere.



ma scusa allora perchè apri 3d su Tebe??


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma scusa allora perchè apri 3d su Tebe??


E non intitolarlo Mafalde? O Malefatte?
O Microtette?


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non intitolarlo Mafalde? O Malefatte?
> O Microtette?



o Orchiedee Selvagge?


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non intitolarlo Mafalde? O Malefatte?
> O Microtette?



Ciao Conte


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... 

scusate ... hahahahaha!

sienne


ps: questo non è il thread di Ultimo però ... ma la batuta è geniale ...


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che tu faccia spesso confusione sull'uso della parola propedeutico





Tebe ha detto:


> gentilmente mi spieghi cosa centra in questo contesto di nodi venuti al pettine?
> Non ci arrivo.
> 
> grazie





Minerva ha detto:


> che ne so, l'hai detta tu
> comunque prego



no scusa. Rileggiti.

mi hai detto che faccio confusione con la parola propedeutico.
Ti ho chiesto di spiegarmi perchè.
E mi rispondi che non lo sai?


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non intitolarlo Mafalde? O Malefatte?
> O Microtette?



quoto microtette a manetta!!!!!!


----------



## Principessa (19 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> confronto ...
> 
> ...


A me, che non sapevo nulla dei passati litigi tra Ultimo e Tebe, è sembrato un 3d di confronto, all'inizio, per queste due paroline in neretto più che altro, che denotavano una certa umiltà.

Questo il senso che gli ho dato:
"Io ho questa idea quando leggo Tebe, *ma può essere sbagliata*, voi che ne pensate?"

Poi, con l'andare avanti della discussione, si è ridimensionato tutto. 
Perchè il tono di Ultimo è totalmente cambiato, si è affannato parecchio per difendere la sua idea "forse sbagliata" e ha negato pure di aver esagerato con certe definizioni.

Io lo chiamo "tirare il sasso e nascondere la mano".

Naturalmente ora è degenerato tutto e sono solo cazzi loro, tra Tebe e Ultimo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> o Orchiedee Selvagge?


o mangiacazzi a tradimento?


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me, che non sapevo nulla dei passati litigi tra Ultimo e Tebe, è sembrato un 3d di confronto, all'inizio, per queste due paroline in neretto più che altro, che denotavano una certa umiltà.
> 
> Questo il senso che gli ho dato:
> "Io ho questa idea quando leggo Tebe, *ma può essere sbagliata*, voi che ne pensate?"
> ...



Ciao 

mah, io quel "voi che ne pensate" non lo leggo per nulla rivolto a Tebe,
bensì a chi legge il forum ... e alcuni hanno risposto ... e le risposte non sono piaciute.

Se intendeva Tebe, che aveva scritto un bel lungo post ... 
che parlava di lei e Mattia e la casa ... Perché non rispondere lì diretamente? 

Cioè, nulla di male, se lui legge e interpreta così ... ma il confronto non lo ha voluto,
neanche con chi legge. perché se non si seguiva le sue "regole" o ciò che voleva 
o intendeva lui ... chiudeva corto. Va anche bene, voglio dire ... 
anche io faccio monologhi, quando non voglio essere contestata ...  ...

Scusa ... oggi è così ... come ieri ... spinosa ... 


sienne


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Può essere*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, io quel "voi che ne pensate" non lo leggo per nulla rivolto a Tebe,
> bensì a chi legge il forum ... e alcuni hanno risposto ... e le risposte non sono piaciute.
> ...


Come può essere che intendesse proprio ciò che ha detto, no?
campo libero a loro due, se così deve essere.


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Come può essere che intendesse proprio ciò che ha detto, no?
> *campo libero a loro due, se così deve essere*.



Ciao

non dirlo a me ... 
ma se fai una domanda a tutti aprendo pure un thread a posita,
perché non rispondere? ... se è incerto di come dovrebbe interpretarla ... 

non lo trovo, sinceramente, tanto carino. non leggo un invito a lei, 
in quel post di apertura, per spiegare le sue motivazioni o che ne so ... 
per come scrive e cosa intende esattamente ... 
ma anche qui, un errore da parte mi ci sta ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me, che non sapevo nulla dei passati litigi tra Ultimo e Tebe, è sembrato un 3d di confronto, all'inizio, per queste due paroline in neretto più che altro, che denotavano una certa umiltà.
> 
> Questo il senso che gli ho dato:
> "Io ho questa idea quando leggo Tebe, *ma può essere sbagliata*, voi che ne pensate?"
> ...



infatti principessa.
Ma io sapevo dove sarebbe andato a parare ed è per quello che inizialmente ho glissato sul quel 3d e quando ha visto che le risposte non erano come pensava a parte mister bordone ha chiuso.
Perchè voleva solo attaccarmi.


comunque si.
sono affari nostri.
E non avrei voluto arrivare a questo.


:smile:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

E intanto ancora nulla sul bugiarda.

Fra poco aprirò un 3d . E ancora un altro. E un altro. E un altro ancora.
Finchè non mi avrai spiegato perchè bugiarda.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

uno al giorno, come Repubblica.

Se sei così convinto delle tue ragioni e delle mie bugiarderie dovresti rispondere.
Ti manca il bordone?


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no scusa. Rileggiti.
> 
> mi hai detto che faccio confusione con la parola propedeutico.
> Ti ho chiesto di spiegarmi perchè.
> E mi rispondi che non lo sai?


mi sono riletta.
tu lo usi  sempre come sinonimo di utile ma il significato è preparatorio , introduttivo.
la seconda risposta giocava sulla tua domanda.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono riletta.
> tu lo usi  sempre come sinonimo di utile ma il significato è preparatorio , introduttivo.
> la seconda risposta giocava sulla tua domanda.


sinceramente il significato per me e il dizionario è anche  come complesso di nozioni necessarie allo studio di qualcosa, e in questo caso le tue parole non mi sembravano "propedeuticamente" utili alla questione fra me e ultimo.
Perchè davi delle spiegazioni (nozioni) non utili alla questione.

Comunque ok, prendo atto e farò più attenzione sui miei propedeuticamente.


:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sinceramente il significato per me e il dizionario è anche  come complesso di nozioni necessarie allo studio di qualcosa, e in questo caso le tue parole non mi sembravano "propedeuticamente" utili alla questione fra me e ultimo.
> Perchè davi delle spiegazioni (nozioni) non utili alla questione.
> 
> Comunque ok, prendo atto e farò più attenzione sui miei propedeuticamente.
> ...


ehi, me lo hai chiesto tu di precisare...mascherina


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi, me lo hai chiesto tu di precisare...mascherina


e ti ringrazio infatti.
Hai precisato.
Non è sbagliato nemmeno il mio ma il tuo è più giusto.








fissata

fff:


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ti ringrazio infatti.
> Hai precisato.
> Non è sbagliato nemmeno il mio ma il tuo è più giusto.
> 
> ...


non sei propedeuticamente seria. e non inquinare i miei post con le ranze incendiate:racchia:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sei propedeuticamente seria. e non inquinare i miei post con le ranze incendiate:racchia:



hai visto quella che incendiandosi le ranze a momenti va a fuoco?
a te è mai successo???
che a momenti incendiassi tuo marito, ovvio.
Le incendi a lui...

Ma chissà come ti è venuto in mente di fare una cosa del genere...

Ma lui cosa dice?


e guarda cos'ho trovato.
C'è anche il sonoro.

[video=youtube;g-mQ2WpWOpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-mQ2WpWOpU[/video]


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

ma dov'è ultimo?
che palle aspettare che lui confuti le mie parole.
Chissà con chi si sta consultando....

Vorrà dire che aprirò il 3d.
Un 3d al giorno leva i bugiardi di torno

(min, confutare va bene in questa frase?





paura min che mi corregge...

paura fifa)
:unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

ogni volta mi affogo, più che altro pensando a mio marito che mai direbbe che son qui a parlare amabilmente di argomenti tanto elevati:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
secondo me va direttamente dall'avvocato


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Secondo me a Ultimo ha dato fastidio il collegamento Mattia mi ha allagato casa - meno male che lo tradisco con Man, che io ho letto in un modo... altri in un altro.
> E capisco benissimo che sia facile fraintendere lo spirito con il quale Tebe ha scritto, perchè bisogna partire dall'assunto che i due mondi, quello con Mattia e quello con Man, non siano solo assolutamente distinti per Tebe, ma neanche paragonabili.
> E non è facile per chi vive le cose in altro modo... io mi sforzo sempre di ricordarlo ma non credo affatto di averlo compreso, per me è fantascenza ma mi adeguo a quello che dice lei.


non capisco il rosso ma mi adeguo anche in questo caso.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non capisco il rosso ma mi adeguo anche in questo caso.


Tu sai che io sono per l'equilibrio


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu sai che io sono per l'equilibrio


Grazie. Ho anche capito chi è stato, non credo motiverà ma sono sollevata di non avere offeso nessuno


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bugiarda che non hai tradito tua moglie per ripicca?
> Bugiarda che non le hai detto un cazzo?
> Bugiarda che hai usato una per infilare il cazzo e poi l'hai mollata quattro a zero come i peggiori stronzi?
> Bugiarda che mi hai trattato come un appestata per il cancro all'utero e l hpv?
> ...


Dovessi difendermi da qualcosa allora ti risponderei, ma qua dentro chi mi ha letto sa. Mi basta questo. Sei bugiarda e maleducata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bugiarda che non hai tradito tua moglie per ripicca?
> Bugiarda che non le hai detto un cazzo?
> Bugiarda che hai usato una per infilare il cazzo e poi l'hai mollata quattro a zero come i peggiori stronzi?
> Bugiarda che mi hai trattato come un appestata per il cancro all'utero e l hpv?
> ...


Nella mia breve, saltuaria ed umile frequentazione di codesto forum, ho notato che Ultimo ha due cose in comune con l'illustre musicista Franco Battiato: 1) la provenienza; 2) mettere in condizione chi lo legge di non avere la benché minima idea di che cazzo scrive. Non trovi?


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dovessi difendermi da qualcosa allora ti risponderei, ma qua dentro chi mi ha letto sa. Mi basta questo. Sei bugiarda e maleducata.




Non spieghi dove sono bugiarda perchè non puoi.
Quello che ho scritto è vero.
E tu lo sai bene.


maleducata io?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Nella mia breve, saltuaria ed umile frequentazione di codesto forum, ho notato che Ultimo ha due cose in comune con l'illustre musicista Franco Battiato: 1) la provenienza; 2) mettere in condizione chi lo legge di non avere la benché minima idea di che cazzo scrive. Non trovi?



si.
Non aggiungo altro perchè poi min dice che tengo bordone.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dovessi difendermi da qualcosa allora ti risponderei, ma qua dentro chi mi ha letto sa. Mi basta questo. Sei bugiarda e maleducata.



aggiungo.

Tu non devi difenderti da nulla.
Mi hai dato della bugiarda.
E io ti ho chiesto su cosa.
Non c'è da difendersi, c'è da spiegare.
E non lo fai.

Ti rode il culo eh?


Grattatelo.
O lavati.
Tanto son maleducata quindi scendo al tuo livello.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> Non aggiungo altro perchè poi min dice che tengo bordone.


No, no. Fai bene. Anche io la temo assai. Colpisce sempre nel segno.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, no. Fai bene. Anche io la temo assai. *Colpisce sempre nel segno.*


attento a quando ha degli accendini in mano...

E' letale.
Suo marito ha effetti di autocombustione notturna che i medici non capiscono....
Poveretto...


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non spieghi dove sono bugiarda perchè non puoi.
> Quello che ho scritto è vero.
> E tu lo sai bene.
> 
> ...



In tutto. 

Molto maleducata. 

Ti vorrei far capire una cosa, io mi sento tranquillo, ma se al posto mio ci fosse qualche altra persona più debele l'avresti ferita con tutte le bugie e cattiverie che in questo caso hai scritto a me.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> aggiungo.
> 
> Tu non devi difenderti da nulla.
> Mi hai dato della bugiarda.
> ...



Signora Tebe :carneval: legga tutto il treddì, quella presa dall'embolo ( parole sue) è lei.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Signora Tebe, sto uscendo, trovi lei la maniera per ingannare il tempo, sa come fare no.

Aufidesen


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

prendo atto che sei un senza palle anche se lo sapevo già.
La figura che hai fatto è davanti a tutti.
Traditore e senza palle.

Ciao ultimo
buona serata.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

e non ti preoccupare.
Ogni volta che andrai fuori dal seminato con i traditori che non dicono di avere tradito, ti rifarò le stesse domande.

A meno che tu non mi spieghi dove ho mentito.



Ma non puoi.
Perchè non ho mentito




senzapalle2


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

e bugiardo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

sempre il solito quaqua.
chi nasce quaqua rimane quaqua.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

dice il saggio:se non tradisci non lo devi nemmeno confessare .
non che la mia omissione sulle ranze a mio marito sia meno copevole
quantunquemente...


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In tutto.
> 
> Molto maleducata.
> 
> Ti vorrei far capire una cosa, io mi sento tranquillo, ma se al posto mio ci fosse qualche altra persona più debele l'avresti ferita con tutte le bugie e cattiverie che in questo caso hai scritto a me.


cattiverie?
hai tradito tua moglie per ripicca o vendetta.
Non glielo hai detto.

Quindi?
Anche tu mi hai detto cose che mi hanno ferita profondamente e non vere. E te lo dissi pure.
Ma te ne sei fottuto da bugiardo quale sei.
I tuoi sberleffi, l hpv e via discorrendo.
Non ti ricordi ultimo?
Non ti sei chiesto perchè sono mesi che non ti considero?
No?
Dopo che ti diedi del quaquaraquà te ne andasti pure.
Avresti dovuto imparare li che è meglio non rompermi i coglioni.
Hai continuato.

se sei tranquillo nelle tue falsità ben venga e pro ti faccia.

Stammi lontano e ignorami.
ed è un consiglio da "amica".


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non capisco il rosso ma mi adeguo anche in questo caso.


Hanno rubinato pure me, Sbri.
Gira del pandoro contraffatto, mi sa. Diffidate dalla confezione con le alci.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo  vedo come "mettere giù la cornetta" (*non c'è più la cornetta* ) al telefono.
> Non è simpatico, concordo. Però posso capire.



Ed è un peccato, si provava un senso di liberazione quando la si sbatteva per rabbia.  Con il cellulare è diverso. Lo si fa volare e poi va ricomprato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ed è un peccato, *si provava un senso di liberazione quando la si sbatteva per rabbia*.  Con il cellulare è diverso. Lo si fa volare e poi va ricomprato.


:up:
Però adesso si può buttare nel gabinetto quello del fedifrago :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Però adesso si può buttare nel gabinetto quello del fedifrago :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Dopo mesi glielo ho restituito, non mi interessa più sapere le cazzate che si scrivevano, preferisco i fatti, miei.

Io non mando msg.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dopo mesi glielo ho restituito, non mi interessa più sapere le cazzate che si scrivevano, preferisco i fatti, miei.
> 
> Io non mando msg.


direttamente slip?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

comunque sto aspettando una risposta anche dall altro genio.
Lui.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ti ripeto, sei bugiarda, tutto quello che hai scritto su di me è falso. Mi basta sottolineare ciò e sono soddisfatto.

Questa tua maniera di insultarmi, di calunniare, tentare di farmi apparire nella maniera in cui probabilmente fai apparire le persone che ti frequentano nella realtà non mi sfiorano totalmente. Si, donna con le palle :scared: brrrr..... 

Ai tempi quando uscì dopo quella parola che ti dissi, non fu per colpa tua ma perchè mi facesti arrivare a certi livelli a cui non sono abituato. Livelli che adesso si leggono anche qua e che ci distinguono di netto. 

Aufidesen signora Tebe.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ripeto, sei bugiarda, tutto quello che hai scritto su di me è falso. Mi basta sottolineare ciò e sono soddisfatto.
> 
> Questa tua maniera di insultarmi, di calunniare, tentare di farmi apparire nella maniera in cui probabilmente fai apparire le persone che ti frequentano nella realtà non mi sfiorano totalmente. Si, donna con le palle :scared: brrrr.....
> 
> ...


Non rispondi perché le cose che ho scritto sono vere e il tuo castello di finto buonismo crollerebbe.
Ma é già crollato.
Che figura misera stai facendo.
Piu del solito intendo.
Comunque come vuoi, pallista, io non smetteró di chiedere.
Mi hai dato della bugiarda e devi argomentare.
Non lo fai?
Perché sei superiore?
Pallista pinocchio.
Perché hai cosi paura di spiegare?
Perché ciò che dico é vero.
Non ti mollo.
Ci volessero mesi ultimo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non rispondi perché le cose che ho scritto sono vere e il tuo castello di finto buonismo crollerebbe.
> Ma é già crollato.
> Che figura misera stai facendo.
> Piu del solito intendo.
> ...



Sei soltanto una bugiarda calunniatrice. Fai pure, contenta te. 

Però devo anche dire una cosa, sei sorda e cieca a quanto pare, perchè la mia storia l'ho raccontata e non è quella che scrivi tu, quindi si conosce e quindi non ho nulla da argomentare, specie a te signora Tebe.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cattiverie?
> hai tradito tua moglie per ripicca o vendetta.
> Non glielo hai detto.
> 
> ...



sai che ti dico Tebe, che seconde me lui la moglie non l'ha manco tradita, ma siccome ha l'orgoglio dell'uomo siciliano allora per farsi "grande" continua a dire che per ripicca ha tradito pure lui. 


per quanto riguarda quella conversazione, me la ricordo perfettamente e se c'è un bugiardo non sei certo tu.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che ti dico Tebe, che *seconde me lui la moglie non l'ha manco tradita, ma siccome ha l'orgoglio dell'uomo siciliano allora per farsi "grande" continua a dire che per ripicca ha tradito pure lui.
> *
> 
> per quanto riguarda quella conversazione, me la ricordo perfettamente e se c'è un bugiardo non sei certo tu.


Non capisco perchè farsi grandi su un forum...

Non dico che la tua idea sia sbagliata, può essere tutto, è proprio una mia domanda. Perchè? 

Tanto una volta che si viene traditi e non si lascia la persona colpevole, l'orgoglio è già bell'andato a puttane.

Se l'è tenuta? Beh, per me non è un uomo tutto d'un pezzo. 

Capita di rinunciare all'amore verso sè stessi per amore di un altro.

Ridicolo cercare di mascherarlo.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè farsi grandi su un forum...
> 
> Non dico che la tua idea sia sbagliata, può essere tutto, è proprio una mia domanda. Perchè?
> 
> ...



non lo so, è una mia sensazione, magari sbagliata. 
ma tutta sta "cattiveria" verso chi tradisce quando anche lui non è che sia cosi "pulito" non la capisco proprio. quindi è l'unica spiegazione che mi do.

ps. il verde nell'altro thread è il mio


----------



## sienne (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so, è una mia sensazione, magari sbagliata.
> ma tutta sta "cattiveria" verso chi tradisce quando anche lui non è che sia cosi "pulito" non la capisco proprio. quindi è l'unica spiegazione che mi do.
> 
> ps. il verde nell'altro thread è il mio



Ciao 

un'altra spiegazione sarebbe ... che ancora non ha digerito, 
neanche con l'atto di ripicchia ... 

infatti, la ripicchia ... non cancella ... 

ma ho ... dove sta realmente il problema? 

mah ... ho la vista corta su certe cose ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei soltanto una bugiarda calunniatrice. Fai pure, contenta te.
> 
> Però devo anche dire una cosa, sei sorda e cieca a quanto pare, perchè la mia storia l'ho raccontata e non è quella che scrivi tu, quindi si conosce e quindi non ho nulla da argomentare, specie a te signora Tebe.


Hai tradito tua moglie dopo che lei ti ha confessato in lacrime il suo tradimento?
L hai tradita per pareggiare i conti?
 Glielo hai detto?
Quali sono i fatti ultimo?
Questi.
Quindi?
Chi é il bugiardo?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che ti dico Tebe, che seconde me lui la moglie non l'ha manco tradita, ma siccome ha l'orgoglio dell'uomo siciliano allora per farsi "grande" continua a dire che per ripicca ha tradito pure lui.
> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda quella conversazione, me la ricordo perfettamente e se c'è un bugiardo non sei certo tu.


Grazie simy.
Se lo ricordano tutti i vecchi quel post.
Infatti il bugiardo é lui.
E non risponde proprio per quello.
Ma io non mollo.
Ha rotto i coglioni una volta di troppo .
Bugiarda a me.
Piuttosto mi faccoo bannare dal forum ma non lo mollo.
Allora ultimo.
Bugiarda a chi?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so, è una mia sensazione, magari sbagliata.
> ma tutta sta "cattiveria" verso chi tradisce quando anche lui non è che sia cosi "pulito" non la capisco proprio. quindi è l'unica spiegazione che mi do.
> 
> ps. il verde nell'altro thread è il mio


Infatti fa pure lo stronzo con alcuni traditori come se lui fosse un santo.
Mó basta.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Si bugiarda. lo confermo. 

Ci sono tanti post in cui ho scritto, la c'è la mia storia a pezzi. Se tu o altri non avete letto io che posso farci? 

In malafede non ci sono, quindi vi sto suggerendo che leggendovi non me la prendo perchè so bene che voi non avete potuto leggere tutto su di me, visto che ho scritto ovunque. Però almeno prendete atto di quello che vi sto scrivendo adesso, cioè non avete letto tutto di me perchè ci sono troppo post a cui ho partecipato. 

Spero che leggendo quello sopra qualcuna me ne dia atto, altrimenti vuol dire che la malafede sta a chi non me ne da atto.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so, è una mia sensazione, magari sbagliata.
> ma tutta sta "cattiveria" verso chi tradisce quando anche lui non è che sia cosi "pulito" non la capisco proprio. quindi è l'unica spiegazione che mi do.
> 
> ps. *il verde nell'altro thread è il mio*


Grazie 

Secondo me l'astio verso chi tradisce e non è pentito potrebbe essere anche come l'astio di quelli che hanno smesso di fumare verso i fumatori.

"Io ho peccato, ho smesso, sono più bravo di voi" 

Molto puerile...

Preferisco certi giudizi dai duri e puri come Daniele. Perlomeno lui ha sofferto per un tradimento ma non si è "sporcato".
Noi che ci siamo sporcati dovremo aver imparato ad avere una mente più tollerante. E se capita di alzare la cresta, meglio smettere subito, tanto è solo una figuraccia!


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che ti dico Tebe, che seconde me lui la moglie non l'ha manco tradita, ma siccome ha l'orgoglio dell'uomo siciliano allora per farsi "grande" continua a dire che per ripicca ha tradito pure lui.
> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda quella conversazione, me la ricordo perfettamente e se c'è un bugiardo non sei certo tu.


me lo aspettavo il rosso, ma evidentemente non c'hai le palle pre controbattere... :bravooo:


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Secondo me l'astio verso chi tradisce e non è pentito potrebbe essere anche come l'astio di quelli che hanno smesso di fumare verso i fumatori.
> 
> ...


Sai noi che ci siamo sporcati però dovremmo pure avere il coraggio di guardare in faccia la verità!In questo ammiro lothar,tradisce sapendo di sbagliare....,io ho tradito ho capito e ho pagato....Diverso è tradire e far passare la cosa come "normale"inteso come una cosa corretta.Tradire è sempre un atto scorretto sotto tutti i punti di vista,se si vuol farlo passare per altro,si vuole solo costruire una realtà di comod no?


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Si bugiarda. lo confermo. *
> 
> Ci sono tanti post in cui ho scritto, la c'è la mia storia a pezzi. *Se tu o altri non avete letto io che posso farci?
> *
> ...


TU STESSO hai scritto che hai tradito tua moglie!

Come fa Tebe a essere bugiarda????



Dovresti trovare altri post dove scrivi che NON hai mai tradito. Ma quello significherebbe che prima hai detto una bugia per farti bello e forte (inutilmente) e comunque la tua credibilità sarebbe compromessa.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

ma ci mettete pure il carico...a che pro?
che si spieghino loro che poi direi che non si fa che ripetere le stesse cose inutilmente.
cazzarola tebe , che bel ritorno .
hai ragione , ultimo ha sbagliato in un po' di cose ma l'hai detto , mollaci


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Secondo me l'astio verso chi tradisce e non è pentito potrebbe essere anche come l'astio di quelli che hanno smesso di fumare verso i fumatori.
> 
> ...


esatto, molto puerile. 

per quanto riguarda la tolleranza io credo che sia una cosa che hai o che non hai. io non ho tradito, eppure credo (ma magari sbaglio) di essere abbastanza tollerante


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> TU STESSO hai scritto che hai tradito tua moglie!
> 
> Come fa Tebe a essere bugiarda????
> 
> ...



Ti ripeto non ho nulla da difendermi, non ho scritto che non ho tradito mia moglie " ma le tue accuse ormai le conosco le formuli così senza senso, avessi scritto che non l'ho tradita la tua accusa sarebbe giusta" 

Tebe è bugiarda per altre motivazioni di cui non ho bisogno di difendermi.

Come adesso tu stessa sei bugiarda, perchè fai intendere che io abbia scritto che non ho tradito mia moglie. Io non ho mai scritto questo. Quindi prendine atto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Io non ho astio verso chi ha tradito,e ultimamente per chi mi ha letto questo è evidente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> *Secondo me l'astio verso chi tradisce e non è pentito potrebbe essere anche come l'astio di quelli che hanno smesso di fumare verso i fumatori.*
> 
> ...



principessa, secondo me hai detto una grandissima verità.
ti quoto perché è ciò che penso anch'io, anche se non in riferimento a ultimo

ultimo a me ha dimostrato di avere una mente più aperta di quel che si può pensare.
la questione con tebe non la tocco nemmeno, sono cose fra loro.

ma di ex traditori che fanno la morale ci sono esempi molto fulgidi qui, ai limiti della decenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto, molto puerile.
> 
> per quanto riguarda la tolleranza io credo che sia una cosa che hai o che non hai. io non ho tradito, eppure credo (ma magari sbaglio) di essere abbastanza tollerante



:up:


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai noi che ci siamo sporcati però dovremmo pure avere il coraggio di guardare in faccia la verità!In questo ammiro lothar,tradisce sapendo di sbagliare....,io ho tradito ho capito e ho pagato....*Diverso è tradire e far passare la cosa come "normale"inteso come una cosa corretta.Tradire è sempre un atto scorretto sotto tutti i punti di vista,se si vuol farlo passare per altro,si vuole solo costruirsi una realtà di comod no?*


Oggettivamente è scorretta ogni grossa bugia/omissione verso il partner.

E quindi anche il tradimento.

Ma perchè dovrei accettare offese e insulti da chi ha sbagliato come me? (Parlo in generale)

Proprio perchè hai tradito, dovresti essere abbastanza comprensivo da metterti nei miei panni...

Questo non significa dirmi "ok Principessa, metti pure le corna ad Elio, fai bene". Se hai smesso di tradire, è evidente che per te è un atto non più giustificabile.

Inoltre penso che ogni storia vada valutata singolarmente, per capire se ci sono attenuanti/aggravanti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non ho astio verso chi ha tradito,e ultimamente per chi mi ha letto questo è evidente.



a me è evidentissimo
poi, ripeto: la questione con tebe è vostra e solo vostra


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ripeto non ho nulla da difendermi, non ho scritto che non ho tradito mia moglie " ma le tue accuse ormai le conosco le formuli così senza senso, avessi scritto che non l'ho tradita la tua accusa sarebbe giusta"
> 
> Tebe è bugiarda per altre motivazioni di cui non ho bisogno di difendermi.
> 
> *Come adesso tu stessa sei bugiarda, perchè fai intendere che io abbia scritto che non ho tradito mia moglie. Io non ho mai scritto questo. Quindi prendine atto.*


:rotfl:Sei fuori strada. Io lascio intendere che non puoi dimostrare che Tebe sia bugiarda perchè non hai mai scritto che non hai tradito tua moglie.

CHIUNQUE può leggere su questo forum che quello che lei dice E' VERO.

Ma continua a dire "bugiarda", "bugiarda", "bugiarda", come un disco rotto.

Mi sembri un adolescente incazzato che viene sgridato dai genitori e comincia a insultare a manetta perchè non sa cos'altro dire.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me è evidentissimo
> poi, ripeto: la questione con tebe è vostra e solo vostra


Hai ragione ma prudono le dita a molti credo e io non sono riuscita a resistere.

Come mi urtano le chiusure improvvise di 3d, mi urtano pure le non risposte e la non logica.

Me lo farò passare


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:Sei fuori strada. Io lascio intendere che non puoi dimostrare che Tebe sia bugiarda perchè non hai mai scritto che non hai tradito tua moglie.
> 
> CHIUNQUE può leggere su questo forum che quello che lei dice E' VERO.
> 
> ...


Ma tu puoi scrivere tutto quello che vuoi, cioè quello che ti pare di capire e quello che ti conviene leggere e capire.

Ho scritto che non ho nulla di cui difendermi, che Tebe è bugiarda perchè in ogni mia storia scritta in tanti post c'è qualcosa di raccontato che mi appartiene e che non tutti hanno letto. 

Poi, è tebe che è un disco incantato non io, le rispondo sempre la stessa cosa. 


Sembri tu comunque infantile, a te può sembrare quello che vuoi, nel mentre sei molto offensiva, e come al solito hai i paraocchi che non ti fanno vedere altro che quello che vuoi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2013)

"A fare a gara a fare i puri, troverai sempre uno più puro che ti epura."


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi scrivere tutto quello che vuoi, cioè quello che ti pare di capire e quello che ti conviene leggere e capire.
> 
> Ho scritto che non ho nulla di cui difendermi, che Tebe è bugiarda *perchè in ogni mia storia scritta in tanti post c'è qualcosa di raccontato che mi appartiene e che non tutti hanno letto*.
> 
> ...


No, ho letto vari 3d e ho capito che Tebe non è affatto una bugiarda.

E' il gioco dello specchio riflesso?  Perchè IO sarei infantile? Solo perchè l'ho detto a te?

Perchè non posti ciò che a tuo dire non tutti hanno letto?

La ragione si conquista con la logica, non battendo i piedini per terra...


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> "A fare a gara a fare i puri, troverai sempre uno più puro che ti epura."


non posso mai darti verdi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non posso mai darti verdi


Dammi un bacio.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dammi un bacio.



:bacissimo:


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

dipende poi bugiardi rispetto a che cosa....perché qualche balla mi sa che ai rispettivi coniugi l'hanno detta tutti e due.
pari e patta , sospesa per campo impraticabile scambiatevi le maglie .
president esonerato:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, ho letto vari 3d e ho capito che Tebe non è affatto una bugiarda.
> 
> E' il gioco dello specchio riflesso?  Perchè IO sarei infantile? Solo perchè l'ho detto a te?
> 
> ...



Saresti infantile perchè stai dando corda a Tebe, e non stai considerando la risposta che più volte le ho scritto," non ho nulla da cui difendermi, Non ho necessità di risponderle, è una mia facoltà". 
Quindi chi starebbe battendo i piedi a terra? 

Se io ti scrivo più volte che la mia storia sta scritta in tantissimo post e da alcuni anni, e tu principessa fai finta di non leggerlo, io che posso farci? 

Per farti capire ancora meglio, ma lo avevo già scritto: Io non ho scritto che Tebe è bugiarda in quanto io abbia scritto che non abbia tradito, ma per le motivazioni che ci sono dietro il mio tradimento. Motivazioni che stanno scritti in diversi post. 

Che poi principessa ti basta andarti a leggere alcuni blog recenti miei per percepire qualcosa di me, non parlo della nascita di mio figlio, ma del tradimento mio.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci mettete pure il carico...a che pro?
> che si spieghino loro che poi direi che non si fa che ripetere le stesse cose inutilmente.
> cazzarola tebe , che bel ritorno .
> hai ragione , ultimo ha sbagliato in un po' di cose ma l'hai detto , mollaci


Il carico ce l'ha messo tutto lui dandomi della bugiarda.
E ancora non ha spiegato dove io sarei bugiarda.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Saresti infantile perchè stai dando corda a Tebe*, e non stai considerando la risposta che più volte le ho scritto," non ho nulla da cui difendermi, Non ho necessità di risponderle, è una mia facoltà".
> Quindi chi starebbe battendo i piedi a terra?
> 
> Se io ti scrivo più volte che la mia storia sta scritta in tantissimo post e da alcuni anni, e tu principessa fai finta di non leggerlo, io che posso farci?
> ...


E allora? Tebe è una persona per cui ho sempre avuto molta stima, da prima del vostro battibecco.
Adesso che è venuto fuori tutto, è ovvio che io voglio capire se lei dica la verità o meno.
Mi sarei fidata a pelle, ma siccome sono una persona molto razionale, ho deciso di andare in fondo.
Non ho dovuto cercare molto, da quello che ho letto finora, che TU hai scritto, pare proprio che la tua accusa sia infondata 

E' un tuo diritto non rispondere alle sue domande, certo. 
Un po' meno dare della bugiarda a lei e a me, perchè le cose che dice sono scritte qui, da te, e leggibili in ogni momento.

Puoi cambiare pure la tua versione. Qui, ora, domani, nel blog.

Ma questo non cancella molte cose che hai scritto.

E comunque, se il tuo pensiero su una determinata vicenda cambia nel tempo, non mutano i FATTI.

Es. generale.
MIO PENSIERO: Tradisco il mio partner, dico e dimostro di aver usato l'amante, poi cambio idea e dico che in verità gli volevo bene.
FATTI: Tradisco il mio partner e subito dopo lascio l'amante, trattandolo come un pisello a domicilio.

Posso anche ripetere all'infinito che gli ho voluto bene, ma se l'ho trattato come un oggetto sessuale, le mie parole saranno solo e soltanto parole belle per riabilitarmi.

Comunque, per onor di cronaca, posto un tuo 3d molto esplicativo.

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/18826-commedia

Cito, per i più pigri (PAROLE TUE, non sto inventando alcunchè):

"*La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia*, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?

Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole  che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e  che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano  quell'appiglio dove poter tradire. 

Nel tempo ho scoperto che non c'è bisogno delle belle parole per farsi  una scopata, basta parlare chiaro e nella maniera giusta e si tradisce  senza quel bisogno di raccontare e raccontarsi frottole. 


Trovo nel forum molte storie dove si parla si sentimenti, di amore di  infatuazione; e la donna spesso messa in quelle condizioni dove lei  attraverso il sentimento è stata portata a tradire, l'uomo per conto suo  appena arrivato al suo scopo comincia a dileguarsi, quasi sempre in una  maniera non "carina." 

Conclusione, forse la donna ha bisogno di mentirsi per darsi un'alibi al  tradimento, alibi che comunque non esiste visto che la parola tradire è  già sbagliata di per se.

L'uomo invece innesca quella meschinità che la donna sembra a priori  volere, cioè sentirsi dire delle bugie, le prende le fa sue le  metabolizza e falsamente ci crede davvero, probabilmente per dare un  contegno allo stesso nome che è stato dato alla donna, cioè donna. 


*Sto scrivendo tutto questo, perchè ho avuto modo di poter tradire molte  volte seguendo quel percorso meschino di presa in giro che il maschio di  solito attua,* *ma ho anche tradito ( unica volta) seguendo quel percorso  chiaro dove lo scopo era soltanto scopare.*"

Siamo tutti sulla stessa barca qui.

Non è giusto che tu accusi Tebe di diverse cose (maschi maltrattati, bugiarda, ecc...) quando tu sei come tutti noi che abbiamo fatto delle cazzate (o le stiamo facendo).

Un po' di umiltà e di rispetto...


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si bugiarda. lo confermo.
> 
> Ci sono tanti post in cui ho scritto, la c'è la mia storia a pezzi. Se tu o altri non avete letto io che posso farci?
> 
> ...



bugiarda su cosa ultimo?
il nodo è tutto qui.
il discorso era sul tuo tradimento e basta.
mi hai dato della bugiarda e calunniatrice.
Ora più avanti hai scritto che si, hai tradito.
quindi su cosa sarei bugiarda?
Su altro?
quale altro?
apri un 3d sulle mie bugiarderie, cambia pure le carte in tavola come sei abituato a fare, ma non funziona adesso.
*il discorso era sul tuo tradimento.
te lo richiedo.
dove sono bugiarda?
ad una persona normalmente normodotata salta subito all'occhio il pantano su cui ti sei infognato.*


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> me lo aspettavo il rosso, ma evidentemente non c'hai le palle pre controbattere... :bravooo:



pareggiato.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ripeto non ho nulla da difendermi, non ho scritto che non ho tradito mia moglie " ma le tue accuse ormai le conosco le formuli così senza senso, avessi scritto che non l'ho tradita la tua accusa sarebbe giusta"
> 
> *Tebe è bugiarda per altre motivazioni di cui non ho bisogno di difendermi.*
> 
> Come adesso tu stessa sei bugiarda, perchè fai intendere che io abbia scritto che non ho tradito mia moglie. Io non ho mai scritto questo. Quindi prendine atto.


ahahahahahah!!!!
Eccolo che fa come silvio.
Sposta l'argomento su altro.
E no caro. No.
*Mi hai dato della bugiarda e della calunniatrice in risposta alle mie domande sulle modalità del tuo tradimento.
E solo su quello volevo delle risposte.*
Ora che sei nel pantano ti conviene smettere di sbanattare.

Come ho già scritto, se mi reputi bugiarda su altro porta le prove.
E ne discutiamo.
Stai parlando del nulla.
E rifuggi il confronto.
*Sul tuo tradimento, dove sono bugiarda e calunniatrice? Perchè solo quello era il punto. Non ho scritto altro.*

E continui a non rispondere.
Anzi, ora che sei nella palta scrivi pure che sono bugiarda e calunniatrice per altro.
Ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi scrivere tutto quello che vuoi, cioè quello che ti pare di capire e quello che ti conviene leggere e capire.
> 
> Ho scritto che non ho nulla di cui difendermi, *che Tebe è bugiarda perchè in ogni mia storia scritta in tanti post c'è qualcosa di raccontato che mi appartiene e che non tutti hanno letto.
> *
> ...



continuo a chiedertelo.
Dove sono bugiarda?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Saresti infantile perchè stai dando corda a Tebe, e non stai considerando la risposta che più volte le ho scritto," non ho nulla da cui difendermi, Non ho necessità di risponderle, è una mia facoltà".
> Quindi chi starebbe battendo i piedi a terra? *
> 
> Se io ti scrivo più volte che la mia storia sta scritta in tantissimo post e da alcuni anni, e tu principessa fai finta di non leggerlo, io che posso farci?
> ...


mi hai dato della bugiarda in merito al tuo tradimento.
Ho chiesto perchè mi reputi bugiarda.
Non hai risposto.

Perchè non puoi farlo.
Cambia suggeritore per la strategia perchè davvero è pessima.


mamma mia che figuraccia stai facendo.
Mamma. Mia.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ripeto, nel formulare delle domande specifiche a cui non posso rispondere perchè la mia storia sta scritta in tantissimi post scritti in diversi anni,queste domande non sono domande ma affermazioni tue dalle quali ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta non devo assolutamente nè rispondere nè difendermi, a te soprattutto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il carico ce l'ha messo tutto lui dandomi della bugiarda.
> E ancora non ha spiegato dove io sarei bugiarda.



Il carico auahhahahahhaha mio? dopo tutte le tue dolci paroline nei miei confronti? 

Che signora e che femminilità, che palle.!


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

ma che cosa succede quest'anno...nevica cocaina, piove caffeina?
santa pace


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ripeto, nel formulare delle domande specifiche a cui non posso rispondere perchè la mia storia sta scritta in tantissimi post scritti in diversi anni,queste domande non sono domande ma affermazioni tue dalle quali ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta non devo assolutamente nè rispondere nè difendermi, a te soprattutto.



sono io che mi difendo da un tuo attacco.
Mi hai dato della bugiarda in merito ad un fatto ben preciso  e nessuno si può permettere di farlo se non ha delle valide ragioni.
Non rispondi perchè sei all angolo.
Anzi, hai risposto mistificando i fatti. 
Hai scritto che mi hai dato della calunniatrice per altre cose.
Altre cose di che?
Stai tentando di spostare l' argomento.
Pinocchio


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> principessa, secondo me hai detto una grandissima verità.
> ti quoto perché è ciò che penso anch'io, anche se non in riferimento a ultimo
> 
> ultimo a me ha dimostrato di avere una mente più aperta di quel che si può pensare.
> ...



però potrebbe essere che uno, proprio in virtù del fatto che ha tradito, si senta di sconsigliare vivamente, proprio perchè ha vissuto sulla propria pelle le conseguenze
al di là della morale, solo per gettare una luce sui possibili accadimenti successivi al tradimento, anche se non scoperto...

insomma, si è capito?:singleeye:


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però potrebbe essere che uno, proprio in virtù del fatto che ha tradito, si senta di sconsigliare vivamente, proprio perchè ha vissuto sulla propria pelle le conseguenze
> al di là della morale, solo per gettare una luce sui possibili accadimenti successivi al tradimento, anche se non scoperto...
> 
> insomma, si è capito?:singleeye:


Io invece mi sono fatto un'idea forse diversa ma meglio la mia idea balenga che continuare a leggerli l'uno contro l'altro armati ... ECHECAZZO!!  :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## sienne (20 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però potrebbe essere che uno, proprio in virtù del fatto che ha tradito, si senta di sconsigliare vivamente, proprio perchè ha vissuto sulla propria pelle le conseguenze
> al di là della morale, solo per gettare una luce sui possibili accadimenti successivi al tradimento, anche se non scoperto...
> 
> insomma, si è capito?:singleeye:



Ciao free

si, si è capito ... :smile: ...

ma ... se sono ex-traditori ... ora fedeli ? ... 
o ex-fedeli in modus fedeli ... 
o erano fedeli in modus traditori ... :sonar: ...

va boh ... non dà senso ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però potrebbe essere che uno, proprio in virtù del fatto che ha tradito, si senta di sconsigliare vivamente, proprio perchè ha vissuto sulla propria pelle le conseguenze
> al di là della morale, solo per gettare una luce sui possibili accadimenti successivi al tradimento, anche se non scoperto...
> 
> insomma, si è capito?:singleeye:


Si. 
Ma a parte Lothar hai letto qualcuno che consigli a qualcun altro di tradire?
Un conto é consigliare di non farlo, un conto é gettare merda.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però *potrebbe essere che uno, proprio in virtù del fatto che ha tradito, si senta di sconsigliare vivamente, proprio perchè ha vissuto sulla propria pelle le conseguenze*
> al di là della morale, solo per gettare una luce sui possibili accadimenti successivi al tradimento, anche se non scoperto...
> 
> insomma, si è capito?:singleeye:



si è capito benissimo :smile:

peccato che, se fosse come tu dici, si tratterebbe di una stronzata: sarebbe come se io consigliassi di tradire perché ne ho tratto beneficio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> Ma a parte Lothar hai letto qualcuno che consigli a qualcun altro di tradire?
> Un conto é consigliare di non farlo, un conto é gettare merda.



professore,  cambi di banco la farfietta, ché copia :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> *Ma a parte Lothar hai letto qualcuno che consigli a qualcun altro di tradire?*
> Un conto é consigliare di non farlo, un conto é gettare merda.


Io, in alcuni casi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> professore,  cambi di banco la farfietta, ché copia :rotfl:


Tu frequenti brutta gente che ti ha convinto che io copi. 
Ho scritto nel tuo stesso momento 
Sono intelligente di mio (linguaccia)
E stai attenta che se dico due parole Tuba ti esclude dalla gang bang, tié


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io, in alcuni casi.


Con modalità ben diverse e con le quali sai che spesso concordo.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> Ma a parte Lothar hai letto qualcuno che consigli a qualcun altro di tradire?
> Un conto é consigliare di non farlo, *un conto é gettare merda*.



e già.
Che è tornata tutta indietro moltiplicata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io, in alcuni casi.



in effetti io una volta consigliai a lolapalla di farsi "sta scopata liberatoria"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu frequenti brutta gente che ti ha convinto che io copi.
> Ho scritto nel tuo stesso momento
> Sono intelligente di mio (linguaccia)
> E stai attenta che se dico due parole Tuba ti esclude dalla gang bang, tié


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti io una volta consigliai a lolapalla di farsi "sta scopata liberatoria"


Vergognati: non sei riuscita a convincerla.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> Ma a parte Lothar hai letto qualcuno che consigli a qualcun altro di tradire?
> Un conto é consigliare di non farlo, un conto é gettare merda.


Beh, io lo consiglio fortemente, se il proprio partner non si concede abbastanza o BENE!


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2013)

ma sì, parlavo in generale
per es. io ho affermato più volte che, benchè sia di ampie vedute su possibili scappatelle di una notte, tuttavia mi seccherebbe alquanto che lui non abbia più fiducia in me, nel senso che per me sarebbe terribile vivere con uno che non si fidi più di me, sarebbe un coltello piantato nel cuore...

riflettete su 'sta bella immagine per natale:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> opcorn:



Vi stiamo presentando

L'ultimo dei bugiardi.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vi stiamo presentando
> 
> L'ultimo dei bugiardi.



mi metto comoda

:tv:


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non ho astio verso chi ha tradito,e ultimamente per chi mi ha letto questo è evidente.



a proposito pinocchio, guarda cos'ho trovato scritto di tuo pugno.

il 3d è questo
http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19560-l-angolo-della-pace?p=1236528&viewfull=1#post1236528

"Mi hanno insegnato a cercare di non offendere, ma se per fantasia quello che tu hai scritto fosse vero, non ti da il diritto di scrivermi che non sono pulito, eventualmente certe affermazioni si possono scrivere in prima persona e per la propria persona persona, o eventualmente se lo si pensa dare il beneficio del dubbio. Si sono sottigliezze lo so, ma fanno la differenza..... quasi quanto la grammatica inserita nella scrittura. stoccata? si. 

*Ipocrisia? qua dentro? ma noooo ma quando mai, qua dentro non ce la raccontiamo assolutamente. soprattutto i traditori che non mettono a corrente i partner. *
Sarò ignorante e non finirò mai di scriverlo, ma ciò che scrivo a meno che non abbia le bielle girate hanno un significato ben specifico in ogni singola parola."



anche tu non l'hai messa al corrente tua moglie del tradimento.
Ipocrita pinocchio.

Ora la posto anche nel 3d delle sei domande e pensa che l'hai scritta il 18/12/2013, poco tempo fa.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sì vabbè, ma qua veramente si sta facendo il processo ad Ultimo? No, dico: ad ULTIMO?


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

più che altro se c'era una dote da riconoscere a tebe era la leggerezza, quella lieve non superficiale ed ora mi si appalla in questo modo.
basta


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro se c'era una dote da riconoscere a tebe era la leggerezza, quella lieve non superficiale ed ora mi si appalla in questo modo.
> basta


Minni, ma perchè una seppur leggera (a volte) non si può far girare i coglioni? Minni, scusa sai, ma e te nessuno appalla perchè, fondamentalmente, nessuno ti sta dicendo un cazzo. Minni, io lo so che Ultimo ti fa un po' pena, ma non è che rompendo il cazzo così lo aiuti in nessun modo. Minni, Natale è vicino, regalami qualcosa.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro se c'era una dote da riconoscere a tebe era la leggerezza, quella lieve non superficiale ed ora mi si appalla in questo modo.
> basta


è ancora una mia dote. Infatti sto andando leggera, giuro.

Basta dillo ad ultimo che invece di rispondere continua a darmi della bugiarda e della calunniatrice.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ma qua veramente si sta facendo il processo ad Ultimo? No, dico: ad ULTIMO?



veramente sta facendo tutto da solo.
Io metto solo i puntini sulle i.
Con leggerezza e grazia, da signorina per bene quale sono.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è ancora una mia dote. Infatti sto andando leggera, giuro.
> 
> Basta dillo ad ultimo che invece di rispondere continua a darmi della bugiarda e della calunniatrice.


lo dicevo a tutti e due, chiaramente.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ma qua veramente si sta facendo il processo ad Ultimo? No, dico: ad ULTIMO?


Un processo in cui Tebe è il convenuto, non l'attore.


----------



## scrittore (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Secondo me si amano*

tutti sti sfoghi devono avere pure una qualche logica giustificazione...


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo dicevo a tutti e due, chiaramente.


ma non capisco perchè a tutti e due Min.
Non considero ultimo da mesi e lui apre un 3d che poi chiude su chi?
Su di me.
perchè?
per quale motivo?
ha scritto lui stesso che lo ha fatto perchè gli viene la carogna quando legge di Mattia eccetera.
Ho evitato di rispondere perchè intanto lui poi dice tutto e il contrario di tutto quando nasa che il vento gira non dalla parte che vuole lui con la scusa che non scrive bene in italiano (maddai...che stronzata) e infatti ha chiuso il 3d.
Io ho solo risposto in prima istanza al suo "manutengolo" Lui, il quale dopo la palese figuraccia fatta, ha smesso di rispondere.
A quel punto ultimo avrebbe dovuto incassare e tacere ma sappiamo che è abbastanza inconsapevole di se stesso e di chi gli sta di fronte, quindi preso da cazzo duro mentale ha continuato.
E mi ha dato della bugiarda calunniatrice.
Ho chiesto spiegazioni.
Non sono venute. Anzi. Sono venuti ulteriori sfottò.
A riprova che proprio non ci arriva.
Però con sta storia che ultimo poverino non ci arriva, mi sono rotta anche un po' le palle.
Perchè a lui sembra quasi permesso tutto. 
Adesso basta.
Mi ha insultata e continua, tra l'altro facendo una ben magra figura perchè il tutto gli è stato smontato pezzo per pezzo.
E ancora insiste sul darmi della bugiarda.
Vorrei vedere te se un pinocchio qualsiasi continuasse a dirti che sei bugiarda quando il primo bugiardo è lui.

Io l'avrei mollata subito. Non mi piace sparare sulla croce rossa, ho fatto un sacco di volontariato quindi capisco.
Ma.
Quando dici che qualcuno è bugiardo e insisti, da uomo devi dare delle spiegazioni o sono accuse solo finalizzate ad alzare polveroni.
Ripeto quindi.
Dove sono bugiarda e calunniatrice nelle mie parole sul tradimento di ultimo a sua moglie?
Continua a non dirlo.
Anzi. Ha detto che sono altre cose su cui sono bugiarda.
Ed è parossistico non trovi? considerato che il discorso era ben circoscritto.
Non mi sento di mollarla. La continuerò per secoli. E secoli. Con la mia leggerezza e signorilità.
Finchè non mi dice ciò che chiedo.

Vedi Min.  ultimo, piuttosto di fare un passo indietro con persone che gli fanno partire l'embolo (l ha detto lui nel 3d iniziale per poi negarlo, ma tanto è tutto scritto) , vanno avanti coprendosi sempre più di ridicolo.
Questo sta facendo.
Si è coperto di ridicolo.
E giuro che non ho nessun godimento nel fargli fare questa magra figura da due giorni.

quindi no. Non la mollo. Finchè non ho le mie risposte.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non capisco perchè a tutti e due Min.
> Non considero ultimo da mesi e lui apre un 3d che poi chiude su chi?
> Su di me.
> perchè?
> ...


non è giusto e non voglio entrare nel merito ma

capisco che ognuno reagisca con il proprio metro e non posso mettermi nei tuoi panni....ma una volta dette le tue sacrosante ragioni...
a cosa ti porta continuare?
che altri s'inseriranno schierandosi litigando poi tra loro?
vuoi leggere quello che non ti scriverà mai? non ci vuole un genio a capire che sarà molto più probabile che il thread diventi la solita sede di scambio di insulti e sterili provocazioni.
vai a scrivere piuttosto il racconto erotico che ti aspettano


----------



## sienne (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

Perchè vedere il tutto negativamente?

Credo che faccia invece bene, arrivare fino in fondo. 
Ragionando, naturalmente. Perchè se no, la cosa
rimane e tra qualche mese si ripete il tutto. 
Cioè, non da senso ... 
Meglio arrivare una volta per tutte ad un punto chiaro
qualunque esso sia ... Le cose velate, possono essere veleno.

Sienne


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è giusto e non voglio entrare nel merito ma
> 
> capisco che ognuno reagisca con il proprio metro e non posso mettermi nei tuoi panni....ma una volta dette le tue sacrosante ragioni...
> *a cosa ti porta continuare?
> ...


Min, nessuno sta litigando tra loro.
Per la prima volta in questo forum le cose si stanno svolgendo in modo civile.
"Nessuno" ci sta cagando se non per far capire a ultimo di mollarla.
Non ci sono guerre intestine e solo ultimo sta alzando il tiro.
Dubito che si arriverà a scambi di insulti, ci sarebbero già stati.
Si Min, voglio leggere quello che ultimo non scriverà mai perchè mi ha insultata e ha asserito cose non vere.

Quando qualcuno da ripetutamente schiaffi agli altri, prima o poi quel qualcuno si può anche irritare.
e le provocazioni sterili sono solo le sue.
Io voglio solo ristabilire la giusta dimensione delle cose.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Perchè vedere il tutto negativamente?
> 
> ...



esatto sienne.
E non ci sono scontri.
Nessuno insulta nessuno e nessuno provoca nessuno.
Solo ultimo.
Che apre e chiude 3d sfottendo.
O risponde come un deficiente a domande precise.
Fa lo scemo per non andare in guerra?
Io non lo so, ma non si deve permettere di darmi della bugiarda e della calunniatrice ( ed evito di commentare tutto il resto che ha scritto).
Mi ha cercata lui.
E non è la prima volta.
Questa volta gli è andata male. Mi ha trovata.
Ma nello stesso tempo gli è andata bene, perchè sono persona educata e non alzo i toni, nonostante lui ci provi.

Spero che, considerata la figura che sta facendo, la prossima volta scelga meglio dove sparare.


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min, nessuno sta litigando tra loro.
> Per la prima volta in questo forum le cose si stanno svolgendo in modo civile.
> "Nessuno" ci sta cagando se non per far capire a ultimo di mollarla.
> Non ci sono guerre intestine e solo ultimo sta alzando il tiro.
> ...


personalmente penso che potreste mollarci tutti e due. in alternativa potete continuare in eterno, come vi pare.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

ok, chiedo scusa per l'intromissione


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> personalmente penso che potreste mollarci tutti e due. in alternativa potete continuare in eterno, come vi pare.


A te farebbero piacere due giorni di sberleffi e insulti alla fine di mesi di punzecchiature? 
Cioè ragazzi.
Questo ha aperto pure un 3d.
Voleva lo scontro. 

Ma fate finta di non vedere o cosa?
Credo di avere avuto sufficiente pazienza.
Lo ripeto.
poteva chiudersi in due secondi.
ha preferito continuare ad insultarmi e a sfottere.
Mi spiace.
Il vaso ha traboccato.
Ho lasciato correre troppe volte.
E non l'ha smessa.
Bene. 
Questo è quello che raccoglie.
Che il suo orgoglio asfittico buon pro gli faccia.
Io in questo forum non comunico in toto con due persone da cui mi aspetto scuse, che naturalmente non arrivano.
Loro magari mi fanno domande quotandomi e io semplicemente le ignoro.

Quando ho sbagliato ho sempre chiesto scusa.
Chiederla non rende lebbrosi. E' solo una prova di maturità e forza.
Per me.
Ultimo è il terzo da cui mi aspetto scuse per gli insulti, ma con una differenza.
Che gli starò addosso ogni volta che mente.
Gli altri due nick semplicemente non mi tangono, anche perchè gli riconosco un onesta intellettuale diversa, anche se in questo caso anche loro hanno l'egocentrismo asfittico.
Come vedi non sono guerrafondaia infatti non immagini chi siano i nick.
Non sono una zecca.




Ciao passante, come stai?:smile:


----------



## sienne (20 Dicembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> personalmente penso che potreste mollarci tutti e due. in alternativa potete continuare in eterno, come vi pare.


Ciao passante,

Personalmente non capirò mai questo modo di pensare.
Forse troppo influenzata dal pensiero della "concordanza". 
Perchè in eterno?. Basta rimanere sui fatti e esprimersi. 
Non esiste nessun obbligo, che bisogna piacersi. 

E allora cosa è, tutto un teatro di belle parole? 
Confrontarsi, essere chiari, rispettare, e anche
mandare a quel paese esplicitamente, che è anche
una forma di rispetto. 

Va boh ... Solo così ... Non ci vedo nulla di male,
anzi ... 

Sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> A te farebbero piacere due giorni di sberleffi e insulti alla fine di mesi di punzecchiature?
> Cioè ragazzi.
> Questo ha aperto pure un 3d.
> Voleva lo scontro.
> ...


ma loro sanno che te le aspetti?


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Chissà*

Pensandoci bene questo è un film che io ho già visto,conosco la trama,e a dirla tutta io non mi sono mai aspettato nessun tipo di scuse da nessuno.Per il semplice fatto che si litiga in due e difficilmente la ragione è solo da una parte.Aspettarsi delle scuse significa dare per scontato che si sta dalla parte della ragione,e pensare di stare sempre dalla parte della ragione non aiuta a capire come e dove si sbaglia.Se pensiamo che siano sempre gli altri a sbagliare,non faremo mai le scuse!Resta il fatto che io questo film già ho avuto opportunità di vederlo,ricordo benissimo interventi di terze persone che non facevano altro che dare sponda...!Mi son tirato fuori da questi 3d proprio per evitare,altri casini.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma loro sanno che te le aspetti?


una persona si perchè si comportò "molto male" e non è mai tornata sui suoi passi nonostante avesse palesemente sbagliato e nell'ultimo "scontro" chiuse completamente la porta accusandomi di cose non vere.
Quando tornò, e i fatti dimostrarono che aveva torto in toto, si guardò bene dal mandarmi anche un semplice mp in cui magari scrivere.
_Mi hai fatto partire l'embolo, mi spiace.
Avevo sbagliato._

Non è successo.
Ma io non dimentico certe "cattiverie" assolutamente gratuite, perchè ripeto quando sbaglio chiedo scusa senza problemi.
Nella vita e in un forum.
Ma non sono nemmeno una zecca.
L'altra persona alla fine non mi interessa.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensandoci bene questo è un film che io ho già visto,conosco la trama,e a dirla tutta io non mi sono mai aspettato nessun tipo di scuse da nessuno.Per il semplice fatto che si litiga in due e difficilmente la ragione è solo da una parte.Aspettarsi delle scuse significa dare per scontato che si sta dalla parte della ragione,e pensare di stare sempre dalla parte della ragione non aiuta a capire come e dove si sbaglia.Se pensiamo che siano sempre gli altri a sbagliare,non faremo mai le scuse!Resta il fatto che io questo film già ho avuto opportunità di vederlo,ricordo benissimo interventi di terze persone che non facevano altro che dare sponda...!*Mi son tirato fuori da questi 3d proprio per evitare,altri casini.*


e ti ringrazio moltissimo di questo.
Sul serio.


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao passante, come stai?:smile:


sto bene


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao passante,
> 
> Personalmente non capirò mai questo modo di pensare.
> Forse troppo influenzata dal pensiero della "concordanza".
> ...


può anche essere che tu abbia ragione, che nel tempo arrivino a comprendersi, non lo so. chissà.


----------



## devastata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> direttamente slip?



Più o meno, dipende se è programmato o no l'incontro.


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2013)

Stasera tornando a casa ad un ora indecente, e con l'ultimite sotto controllo, ho deciso che chiudo questo 3d e per la prima volta nella storia del forum (credo), si chiude per eccesso di educazione.
Eccesso per far capire.

Non é scoppiata nessuna guerra intestina. Non ci sono stati fiancheggiatori. Solo interventi mirati ed educati. 
Questo 3d poteva essere esplosivo.
La volta precedente lo é stato. E non é stata una cosa edificante per nessuno.
Non mi pongo domande filosofiche e/o metafisiche su questo miracolo di pace, bene e amore total, ma visto che sono kreti fino ad un certo punto...sia mai che qualcuno domani si svegli con il mal di pancia e cominci a spargere veleno random.
Non so voi ma io non ce la posso fare. Ho altri impegni. Come fotografarmi le micro tette o circuire l ing. Mio vicino di lavoro ovviamente sposato con otto figli e assolutamente fedele.
Ho anche deciso, sempre complice questo clima alla Disney, che la chiudo qui pure con le sei domande. 
Sono a posto così.  
Hai ragione Minerva.
Si.
Ma.
E mi fermo qui raccontando che
Il mio adoratissimo padre, quando voleva darmi un avvertimento serio mi sussurava

All' occhio Bachini.



Paura di all'occhio Bachini.


----------

